# Becca's Brilliant Bunnsters!



## Becca (Jan 2, 2009)

[align=center]*- Welcome to my 2009 Bunny blog -

Current Buns:  Dippy (1 on Saturday), Fluffball ( 1 in 14 days), Benjamin-Gray (5 Months)

Passed Buns:  Nibbles, (Birthday 1st April 1999) (Passing Day 10th September 2008) 
Binky Free Sweet Heart
:rainbow: 

Helllooooo:wave2If your new to RO or have never met me or my buns before this parts for you 

I'm Becca and I'm 13, I love performing arts and animals especially rabbits, when I'm older I want to be a Veterinary nurse to help animals have the best life.

Though this blog is about my gorgeous bunnies not me so I shall shut up about myself 

2008 Timeline **(what I can remember)

I started the year with just one bunny, Nibbles, He 'was' a brown GIANT Chinchilla rabbit.
I went along happily with this, I had an 8 year old bunny, I had not found this forum yet. I guess he wasn't the best looked after rabbit around. Sure he was my Nibbles, I loved him. But I was young. 

Wed 20th Feb 08: I found this forum, in hope to improve Nibbles' life in his 'golden years' as I called them, and for help to gain more knowledge and to persuade my parents to let me get another bunny.

Sunday 9th March 08: Dad had said yes and we were going to visit the breeder, no way were we expecting to come home that very same day with 2 little puff balls!!
We went and had a look, I really wanted a lop but I wasn't fussy... When we saw how adorable and sweet they were I somehow managed Mum to persuade us to get them that same day.. so off we popped to a Pet shop *I know I know* and brought a hutch and Starter Kit. 
*[/align][align=center]*We went back to the breeder and fetched 'A brown one and a white one' :shock: 
Emily had already decided hers would be named Fluffball, I wasn't sure. When we let them explore 'the brown one' started dipping HER head so the name Dippy came to my mind!!
By the way the breeder told us they were both doe's... Boy was he wrong....*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*1st April: YAY Now Nibbles was 9 years old!  I was overjoyed, and made him a sort of cake out of vegetables. Me and my best friend sang Happy Birthday to him and gave him his 'cake'!!*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*Wed May 8th 08 : Okay so here are all the links to the related threads...*[/align][align=center]*Dippy's a boy!*[/align][align=center]* Fluffball has been palpated..
*[/align][align=center]*What happened was I just *luckily* in the garden when I saw Dippy, whom we thought was a girl mounting Fluffballâ¦ Thatâs when Dippy became Prince Dippy instead of PrincESS! Bless him, Now whenever I think of him as a girl it makes me giggle!!*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center]*August: I was asked if someone could borrow Dippy to use his... services, I didn't totally agree, or didn't agree that we couldn't have more time to see the litter... I wasn't sure but mum had already said yes :X*[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*26th August: A happy healthy, litter of mini-rex's/dwarfs/lionheads were born. All 6 of them survived. Within that litter was a very special bunny...*[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*Wed 10th September: Nibbles Passed away  The first ever bunny in my life, my first ever pet. I just couldn't set my mind on anything.... he had gone... So what now *[/align][align=center]*I lived to serve his giant needs - the last thing I said to him was 'Seeya in the morning. Goodnight' now those 5 words mean more to me than anything he ever said. Yes I know he couldn't speak but his eyes and actions spoke for him...*[/align][align=center]* Nibbles Rainbow Bridge Thread *[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*




*[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*26th October: We brought home our beautiful bunny, Mister Benjamin Gray -  Introducing Benjamin Gray*[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*That must be about all the important details, Obviously Dippy's birthday is on Saturday, I'm going shopping today to buy him some presents, I got Â£15 Christmas money *[/align][align=center]
[/align]

 *So, they are my bunnies and my life - Expect lots of pictures on Saturday for Dippy's birthday, I am super excited - bless him. I also have a special 'Dippy Birthday' post to share *



 *One thing you may or may not of noticed is that each of my buns name has it's own colour... I have given them all 'colours' Dippy, blue becuase he is a boy, Fluffball, pink becuase shes girly and looks like a Princess, Benjamin, orange becuase he is quite a funky bunny with a crazzzy hair do, and Nibbles, green becuase he was always calm and neutral. 
*
 

 *Thank you for reading the intro to my '09 blog 

**Here is the link to my old blog to see past pictures and updates.  Becca's Beautiful Bunnies Business *



*
*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2009)

Very nice! I like this start.


----------



## Becca (Jan 2, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Very nice! I like this start.


Thanks Ali 

I kinda copied the idea from Tracy, hope you don't mind Trace 

[align=center]*UPDATE:* 
*We went and brought Dippy's birthday presents today from Pets at home, we got him lots of treats including hay cookies and a carrot chew thing, I will post pictures when he opens them tomorrow 

I also have made him a birthday cake and of course I'm not stupid it's from the recipe I made the bunny cookies for Benjamin and the buns when I was bored but instead of making it cookie shape I poured it in a cake tin and it's cooking now 

Also I have some other news, I think I have just about enough to pay for Dippy's neuter and mum said she will phone and book him in next week 

Then after that we will save up to get Fluffball spayed and Benjamin neutered, oh and something else, we saw the most adorable little hamsters in Pets at home today and mum said that maybe when Pip (our gerbil) goes to the Rainbow Bridge we might get 2 little hamsters!!! YAY.... I don't want Pippy to die though *


[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2009)

Your new blog is nice, I'm just using my old one and did a 'look back at 2008', since I haven't used it much yet. Good luck with Dippy's neuteur!


----------



## Flashy (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Becca, i got your text but Im USLESS at replying (incase you hadn't noticed ) But I just wanted to tell you how impressed I am with how you are going about making sure they are all fixed  I hope my article will be of use to you as he goes thorugh his neuter procedure and recovery.

x

ETA- Of course I don't mind  I think it's nice to look back over your year and see what happened. I wouldn't begrudge that to anyone, PLUS it's very different from mine anyway, lol, so even if I did have a problem with you copying, you didn't even copy


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Hey Becca, i got your text but Im USLESS at replying (incase you hadn't noticed ) But I just wanted to tell you how impressed I am with how you are going about making sure they are all fixed  I hope my article will be of use to you as he goes thorugh his neuter procedure and recovery.
> 
> x
> 
> ETA- Of course I don't mind  I think it's nice to look back over your year and see what happened. I wouldn't begrudge that to anyone, PLUS it's very different from mine anyway, lol, so even if I did have a problem with you copying, you didn't even copy


LOL Don't worry about not texting back, you usually PM me on here so it doesn't matter!! 

Thanks  I have printed out the article and I stuck it into my 'Bunny Bible'!


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2009)

[align=center]Happy 1[sup]st[/sup] Birthday Dippy![/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Okay so a year ago (roughly) a little puffball called Dippy was born!!! 
[/align][align=center]10 weeks later he met a girl called Beccaâ¦ He looked like this..[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]He was confused because everyone kept calling him a she, he planned and plotted for ways to tell his Mummy that he was in fact a little boyâ¦[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]He shared his home with a little pretty girl called Fluffball they looked like thisâ¦[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Eventually he found a way, he decided to prove he was a boy by getting onto Fluffballâs back, everyone was very shocked but finally he was called by the right gender.[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Now he looks like thisâ¦..[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Happy Birthday Boy! I love you so much, you have seriously changed my life, I donât ever want to lose youâ¦[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align]


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 3, 2009)

Your rabbits are real cute!!!


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks!!

I am so happy lots of people are looking and commenting on my blog, hardly anyone did before


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Dippy!!!


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Happy Birthday, Dippy!!!


Thanks Minda, I'll tell him 

Hope you had a good birthday!!


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 3, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIPPY!! Your growing up so fast!
Your blog looks great to Becca, and were are the pictures of Dippy opening his presents, tsk tsk


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIPPY!! Your growing up so fast!
> Your blog looks great to Becca, and were are the pictures of Dippy opening his presents, tsk tsk


Hehe! They are currently on my phone, I'll ask mum to put them on tomorrow when I get back from Panto rehersals, Or before if I have time..... Also it was freezing cold so we were all wearing hats, coats, scarves and gloves (we meaning me, Emily and my best friend Fay) so in most of the pictures if you see black gloves they are mine


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya Dippy is a big cutie pie, I hope he had a nice birthday. Don't worry about people not commentingon your blog, no one looks at mine either, I don't know why I bother lol.


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Ya Dippy is a big cutie pie, I hope he had a nice birthday. Don't worry about people not commentingon your blog, no one looks at mine either, I don't know why I bother lol.


It's quite sad isn't it  But I'll comment on yours regularly if you coment on mine


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya, ok lol


----------



## Dippy-Doodle (Jan 3, 2009)

Muuu-uum :X I was expecting my owwn personawl bwog :grumpy: I'm to spweshal to ...SHARE :?


D. x


----------



## Becca (Jan 4, 2009)

*Dippy-Doodle wrote: *


> Muuu-uum :X I was expecting my owwn personawl bwog :grumpy: I'm to spweshal to ...SHARE :?
> 
> 
> D. x


Tut tut!!! He gets loads of presents, a beautiful cake and he still wants more


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

I love Dippys little birthday Story!


----------



## Becca (Jan 4, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I love Dippys little birthday Story!



Thanks! I thought I'd try and make it a little more unique!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 4, 2009)

Ya his birthday story is adoralbe ow all we need is pictures to go along with that birthday *hint hint* :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Jan 4, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Ya his birthday story is adoralbe ow all we need is pictures to go along with that birthday *hint hint* :biggrin2:


LOL! Sorry I have been at panto all day!!

I promise I will put them on tomorrow


----------



## Becca (Jan 5, 2009)

[align=center]*So today the bunnies saw their first EVER snow!!!*

**

*They were probably thinking go away horrible cold stuff but anyway!*

*Grr I'm trying to find a 'snow' smiley thing but there isn't one DOH *
[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 5, 2009)

Lucky you and your snow, the sun is shining here and it's not that cold either :X


----------



## Becca (Jan 5, 2009)

[align=left]*Okay ROers! here are DIPPY'S BIRTHDAY PICTURES *

*Here he is first thing as soon as I came out:*

*




*

*'Oooh Mum Whats all the fuss?'*[/align][align=left]





*'This is mine' *Chins**[/align][align=left]





*'And this is mine' *Chins**
*



*

*'And Mummy's knee'*
*



*

*'Hmm whats this?'*
*



*

*'Whatever it's mine '*
*



*

*More exploring photos....*
*



*

*



*


*His presents..*
[/align][align=left]





*Him (well me) unwrapping his presents...*


*



*

*



*

*



*

*Him trying to jump away*
*



*

*More presents*
*



*

*



*

*



*

*And finally the cake...*

*'Did someone say cake?'*
*



*

*This is the cake cut up into bits for the bunnies, theres also a video to come of us singing Happy Birthday to him and him 'blowing out' the 'imaginary' candles on his cake *

*



*

*



*
[/align] *

*


----------



## Becca (Jan 6, 2009)

*Some of you may of seen this thread  I need Â£250  if not (and you wanna know what I'm on about check it out now..........)

Basically here is the todo list, I wanted it on here aswell becuase my blog will always be here but that thread will get moved down over time etc etc


Dippy : VHD
Fluffball: MYXI and VHD
Benjamin: VHD (Though I need to chec k if he's already been done, I know he had myxi but I want to check to be on the safe side)

Dippy: Neuter
Fluffball: Spay
Benjamin: Neuter (I thought I'd do it oldest to youngest as Dippy's older he'lll need doing sooner etc)

After 6 weeks (is it 6?) Attempt at bonding Dippy and Fluffball
Whilst building NIC grid cage for them

When/ If they become friends again move them in when I'm sure their olay with each other.

Get Benjamin a friend (hopefully one of the 'bigger ladies' from a rescue, one that no one wants as much becuase they are too big ) try and bond them together.

Whilst building NIC grid cage for them


Then hopefully I will have 2 sets of bonded couples in large cages and Wollah Happy bunnies and Happy Becca 


ETA: Meg has the good idea that if I get Fluffball spayed first becuase she's more at risk and I can try bonding her with Dippy and if that doesn't work with Benjamin instead then get a friend for Dippy!!* 
*

*


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 6, 2009)

Aw Dippy looked like he had a great birthday! Your plans sound really good!


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2009)

*Okay well I seriously need to clip Dippy's claws, he never scratches but they seem to have grown very fast :shock:

I also think I need to supply my new blog with lots of pictures!

I have had an idea, I want to make some 'Bunny' New Years Resolutions!

Here they are:

*
Take lots of pictures of the bunnies and put them all in this blog.
Get them all speutered before May
Get Benjamin a girlfriend.
Try and bond Dippy and Fluffball together again so they can be husbun and wife!
Buy New litter trays
Get all buns vaccinated
Build 2 massive NIC grid cages
*There *


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

Is there any chance Benji would bond with Fluffball and Dippy?


----------



## Becca (Jan 17, 2009)

irishbunny wrote:


> Is there any chance Benji would bond with Fluffball and Dippy?



Well I could, but I don't want to becuase he is much MUCH bigger than them and I don't want him to hurt them and also I would worry he would steal all their food. And if something would happen like Jen's bunnies when Snowy got hurt I would be worried because Benjamin is big and the others are small he could actually kill them if I wasn't there to prevent it.....

Thats why - LOL


----------



## Becca (Jan 17, 2009)

I have pictures!! I repeat I have PICTURES!!



































































































































*There you go!*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2009)

Awww! they are such happy bunners! I love how floofy they are


----------



## Becca (Jan 18, 2009)

The information below contains things men might not want to read and for older readers:

Okay this week has been really strange for me, my body seems to have decided 

RIGHT NOW YOU ARE CHANGING

I haven't started my 'time of the month' yet which I am glad about but URGH I don't know how to explain it you ladies probably know what I mean.

I'll stop talking bout myself now after all this blog is for my bunnies.

I just UGH never mind, this is a family forum afterall, it probably makes me sound desperate but ugh i need a boyfriend :shock:


----------



## Flashy (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like your body might be telling you that it might soon give you the delightful time of the month, so if you don't already, it might be worth carrying the right stuff around with you, just in case.

And don't worry about talking about yourself in here, plenty of us use the blogs not just for our buns


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the new pics  lovely happy looking rabbits!

Your age is a hard age to be, I remember it well . I started developing and was wearing a bra by 10 years of age and I HATED IT.

The worst parts are the hormones though and they can make you feel all sorts of funny things. I remember being desperate for a boyfriend too, haha. Seemed all my friends had them. The idea was really exciting, but a word of warning, 13/14 year old boys aren't the nicest, most considerate people in the world . One track minds. Take care of yourself out there!


----------



## Becca (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Also, I'm trying to join this website www.gurl.com but whenever i put my info andpressed okay it says sorry this page does not exist it may of been moved during our redesign :X


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 18, 2009)

I just tried and it signed me up fine:huh, hopefully you can get it to work.


----------



## Becca (Jan 18, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I just tried and it signed me up fine:huh, hopefully you can get it to work.



Oh GRRR, why isnt it working for me :?


----------



## Becca (Jan 18, 2009)

It's still not working even on mums computer :grumpy:


----------



## Becca (Jan 18, 2009)

I was wondering if maybe someone would make an account for me using their computer (like me PM them the username and password i want and my email etc etc then they make the account on their computer) so I can see if that works.

If you are willing to do so please tell me


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 18, 2009)

I was gonna suggest that, has anyone offered yet? If not I'm more than happy to, if you want to let me know a user name that you'd like.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 18, 2009)

Listen Becca boys between the age of 14-17 are, um, not very nice, I've practically given up on them, you met a nice one and your like 'Oh maybe he is different and nice' but they end up being all the same, I was going out with guys my age like, 15 or 16 but then I decided to go for a guy a little older, 17, and he was clingy and also just had a one track mind, grrr they are more trouble then they are worth. I'm only a couple years older then you and I remember being thirteen and wanting boyfriends and all that. If you want to talk about anything girly message me on MSN


----------



## Becca (Jan 19, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I was gonna suggest that, has anyone offered yet? If not I'm more than happy to, if you want to let me know a user name that you'd like.



Thanks Michelle I'll PM You


----------



## Becca (Jan 19, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Listen Becca boys between the age of 14-17 are, um, not very nice, I've practically given up on them, you met a nice one and your like 'Oh maybe he is different and nice' but they end up being all the same, I was going out with guys my age like, 15 or 16 but then I decided to go for a guy a little older, 17, and he was clingy and also just had a one track mind, grrr they are more trouble then they are worth. I'm only a couple years older then you and I remember being thirteen and wanting boyfriends and all that. If you want to talk about anything girly message me on MSN


Thanks - Do you have my new MSN?

We'll chat later


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 19, 2009)

Yup you gave it to me. I joined that site too, it's really good!


----------



## Becca (Jan 19, 2009)

Today was my meeting with my head of year, head of year assistant and parents about my low attendance.

It went well I suppose, we had to take all my hospital letters and everything. I am on attendance report also known as 'Attendance Action Plan' where they give you an amount of time that you have to come to school for then after you have a meeting and if you don't do it you have a meeting also. Thats when the education welfare officer will step in and come to my house 

I have to go to school for 4 weeks with no days off, :shock:

So until the 16th Feburary I have to go to school...... anyway!!

:grumpy:

Gracie: Whats your username on gurl.com? I will look out for you when Michelle joins me up (Thanks so much Michelle )


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 19, 2009)

My username is your-kinda-gurl, it seems to be a good website, I haven't looked around it much yet.


----------



## Becca (Jan 19, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> My username is your-kinda-gurl, it seems to be a good website, I haven't looked around it much yet.


Yeah it is really good, I am totally clueless about lots of the errm stuff on there and it is helping me a lot, thats why I want an account so I can post and stuff


----------



## Becca (Jan 19, 2009)

So my friend introduced me to this guy so maybe we could maybe go out etc

Seemed okay we were just chatting on msn then he gave me his myspace link and his disply picture is a picture of him wearing a hoodie with the hood up and a scarf over his mouth...... YIKES I left the conversation and that was that :grumpy:

I mean comon, I'm a good girl :X


----------



## Becca (Jan 19, 2009)

So my friend introduced me to this guy so maybe we could maybe go out etc

Seemed okay we were just chatting on msn then he gave me his myspace link and his disply picture is a picture of him wearing a hoodie with the hood up and a scarf over his mouth...... YIKES I left the conversation and that was that :grumpy:

I mean comon, I'm a good girl :X


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 19, 2009)

I used to really like gurl.com. Good choice!


----------



## Becca (Jan 21, 2009)

YAY I'm finally registered on gurl.com!!

My username is beccacullen13 if you see me about (people who have registered) add me as a friend


----------



## Becca (Jan 24, 2009)

When we went to buy Fluffball's birthday presents there were some fresh bunnies in the store. They were absolutly gorgeous, here are some pictures.

One thing that has been bothering me since is all the little bunnies are at the front and everyone can see them but when we went to the back of the store where the hamsters are there was one bunny sitting there by herself. She was really big so obviously past the small cute stage. Even though she was absolutly gorgeous!!

Then I realised why. She started chinning her bowl and stuff. She was obviously sexually mature and was put to the back  I really wanted her to be a friend for Benjamin  I only got one picture of her and stupidly I had my finger half over it but her she is:







The other bunnies at the front:































Now my gorgeous bunners:











































































BINKY:














































When we first got Benjamin we gave him a cuddly toy white rabbit so he was not alone and recently hes started to get bored obviously...... look at this...

Earless bunny :





Ear 1:





Ear 2:





Leg 1:




















This is my favorite 

When we went to buy Fluffball's birthday presents there were some fresh bunnies in the store. They were absolutly gorgeous, here are some pictures.

One thing that has been bothering me since is all the little bunnies are at the front and everyone can see them but when we went to the back of the store where the hamsters are there was one bunny sitting there by herself. She was really big so obviously past the small cute stage. Even though she was absolutly gorgeous!!

Then I realised why. She started chinning her bowl and stuff. She was obviously sexually mature and was put to the back  I really wanted her to be a friend for Benjamin  I only got one picture of her and stupidly I had my finger half over it but her she is:






The other bunnies at the front:































Now my gorgeous bunners:












































































The next ones my favourite...





BINKY:














































When we first got Benjamin we gave him a cuddly toy white rabbit so he was not alone and recently hes started to get bored obviously...... look at this...

Earless bunny :





Ear 1:





Ear 2:





Leg 1:















When we went to buy Fluffball's birthday presents there were some fresh bunnies in the store. They were absolutly gorgeous, here are some pictures.

One thing that has been bothering me since is all the little bunnies are at the front and everyone can see them but when we went to the back of the store where the hamsters are there was one bunny sitting there by herself. She was really big so obviously past the small cute stage. Even though she was absolutly gorgeous!!

Then I realised why. She started chinning her bowl and stuff. She was obviously sexually mature and was put to the back  I really wanted her to be a friend for Benjamin  I only got one picture of her and stupidly I had my finger half over it but her she is:






The other bunnies at the front:































Now my gorgeous bunners:












































































The next ones my favourite...





BINKY:














































When we first got Benjamin we gave him a cuddly toy white rabbit so he was not alone and recently hes started to get bored obviously...... look at this...

Earless bunny :





Ear 1:





Ear 2:





Leg 1:




















There you go 
There you go


----------



## Flashy (Jan 24, 2009)

:roflmao:Three sets of that  I was getting a deja vu feeling.

Your buns look really happy.


----------



## Becca (Jan 24, 2009)

LOL Sorry, not sure what happened there


----------



## Becca (Jan 28, 2009)

What an eventful week I have had :shock:

I have started yet ANOTHER Rainbow bridge thread.... don't worry its not any of my bunnies though I love Jess like he was my own...... check it out  here .

I have a stupid German assesment see that  here .

My friend also lost her guinea pig Caramel after he stopped eating  See about him  here! 

On a happier note Dippy has now been moved successfully to a water bowl instead of a bottle!!
And I have decided that during the day Benjamin will get full run of the Summer house becuase he has grown so BIG now and can't binky very well in his cage. I know I know but Dad is finishing making the other big cage then he will move into there  But he can do 3 or 4 hops and a small binky in his cage


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


----------



## Becca (Jan 29, 2009)

Well Benjamin was let out today and dad had to put him in about lunch time becuase he was peeing everywhere and chewing the chairs. 

Guess I'll need to find him another way to excersise dammit :X


----------



## Becca (Jan 29, 2009)

I know Nibbles has passed away but I am so overjoyed that I have just found some pictures of him I never knew I even had I had to share them!!!!

Here they are.... I AM SO HAPPY!!











Having a scratch:






I know he looks so uncomfortable here but this is the only picture I have of me holding him 













THERE


----------



## Becca (Feb 2, 2009)

I am so glad my blog is still here pheewwww :bunnydance:

AND OMG Those emoticons are so cool!! There are loads there now!!

:bunnydance:inkbouce::highfive::rainbow:urplepansy:inkelepht:
:X
:?:shock::grumpy::biggrin2::dude:


SUPER DUPER!!!

We have had so much snow here today, although it started in the afternoon so we still had to go to school - hopefully we get a snow day tomorrow though!! Fingers crossed inkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Feb 2, 2009)

Benjamin was trying to climb all the wall earlier





















YES I'm UP!!






Then he fell off the maze haven and into the hay box!! At least he had a soft landing :whatever

Stupid Bunny! LOL


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

I may take the bunners out in the snow later on the harness - I'll have to get some towels ready!!


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

Well it took me about half an hour to get Benjamin on the harness about 20 mins to get him outside, then he was only out there for about 15 mins then decided he wanted to come back in, took me another half an hour to get the harness off him and him back into his cage!! He is a very stubborn bunny!


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

Here are the pictures from Benjamin playing in the snow:
















Wasshyyy!


























:bunnydance:


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Feb 3, 2009)

awwww from all your buns Benjamin is deffinatly my fav my heart melts everytime i see him :inlove:


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 3, 2009)

Suki is a Benjamin clone, I must steal Benjamin.


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

*Peek-a-boo wrote: *


> awwww from all your buns Benjamin is deffinatly my fav my heart melts everytime i see him :inlove:


hehe Ben says Thanks


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Suki is a Benjamin clone, I must steal Benjamin.


NOOOOO Mine


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2009)

We have about 5 inches of snow here WOOP! I'm going to play in the field all day!! YAYAYAYAY xxx


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

I have had enough of the snow now, I want the bunnies to go out and play in the grass but the snow is ice now and is very slippy and deep 

I made a super cool snow man though!

Check out my pictures on facebook from the snow days!

 Snow Day Part 1 

 Snow Day Part 2 

It's the most snow I have ever seen - honestly!!


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Giant White Bunny!!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2009)

Aw I love Benji's snow pics!


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks!! But he didn't pay much attention to the snow really he headed straight over to the compost heap to all the old litter and started spraying  

I'll be glad when he's neutered!


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Just thought I should tell ya'll that next week I may not be on as much... Why? Well this is my timetable....


*Sunday*: Panto Rehersals 1pm -5pm (Tomorrow) *

*Monday*: Panto Rehersals 8pm- 10pm (After school) *

*Tuesday*: Panto rehersals 8pm - 10pm (If the director thinks we need another rehersal *

*Wednesday*: First show 7pm till end I need to get there at 6pm

*Thursday*: Show 7pm till end (I need to get there at 6pm)
*
Friday:* Show 7pm till end (I need to get there at 6pm)

*Saturday*: Show 2pm till end ( I need to get there at about 11am i think)
Last show (on saturday) 7pm till end,
On Saturday I am there all day, its really nice becuase the directors always buy us a KFC of Mc Donalds.

So you can see I am going to be pretty shattered and may not have time for homework let alone RO!!

Its going to be really REALLY fun though!

Check out the panto group's website  Here 


ETA: * means done


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Dippy slideshow I just made :biggrin2:





[Click on the image and it will take you to the slideshow]


----------



## Flashy (Feb 7, 2009)

You're going to have an amazing week. Break a leg!


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> You're going to have an amazing week. Break a leg!



Thanks!! It's gonna be fabbydabbydosee!!

I'm so excited, I hope my jazz shoes come in time though! Fingers crossed :expressionless

And that my stupid cold clears up so I can sing loudly without sounding all 'nasal'


----------



## Becca (Feb 9, 2009)

I took lots of pictures today and also did Dippy and Fluffball's entries for the contest!!

Emily did Fluffball's and I did Dippys, we're working on Bens together!!

Here are the pictures and un edited entries...































For the contest:





















FLUFFBALL PICTURES:































For the contest:





















Now I'm going to edit the pictures we have chosen to use


----------



## Flashy (Feb 9, 2009)

*sniggers* they both look ace


----------



## Becca (Feb 9, 2009)

Why did you snigger lol??

Its taking me ages to edit them because my stupid laptop keeps freezing and keeps losing what I've done 

Thats why I've gone off MSN as well!


----------



## Flashy (Feb 9, 2009)

Because look at their little faces! The 4th one of Dippy and the 3rd one of Fluffball are great! They just have lovely beautiful faces. Dippy looks really beady, and Fluffball looks like some stroppy teenager. They just made me laugh, that's all.


----------



## Becca (Feb 9, 2009)

hehe!! LOL

And guess what....


MY JAZZ SHOES JUST CAME WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Becca (Feb 9, 2009)

Dippy's entry for the contest:


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 9, 2009)

Your bunnies are so cute! They look so silly because they're so fluffy, but of course very adorable!


----------



## Becca (Feb 10, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Your bunnies are so cute! They look so silly because they're so fluffy, but of course very adorable!



Thanks, yeah I know what you mean!!! Especially Fluffball she just has fur EVERYWHERE!


-- - - - - - - - - - - -- - - -- -- - - - -

Panto rehersals went super duper last night!!! I got a special mention for doing my best performance (as a rabbit) I was so happy!!!!

Though it was so scary on the way back because it was snowing really heavily and I was scared we were going to crash!!

That was the final rehersal though, shows start on Wednesday - I am so excited!!!!!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Feb 10, 2009)

New food - How to swap?


----------



## Becca (Feb 10, 2009)

I am going to give my Mini Fridge to the bunnies, to put their vegetables in!

So their carrots, brocolli & Cabbage will now be in there!!


----------



## Becca (Feb 10, 2009)

[align=center]*BUNNY CARE SHEET #1

*[/align][align=left]*
Name: *Dippy
*Breed: *Lionhead
*DOB: *3rd Jan 08
*
Myxi Vaccination Date: *10th November 08
*VHD Vaccination Date: *N.A
*
Pellets: *Wagg. 
*Hay: *He likes his hay cookies
*
Veggies: *Carrots (sliced up) 
Cabbage (little pieces)
Brocolli (little pieces)
Lettuce (the stuff we grow in our garden not sure what its called but it isnt iceburg)

[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=center]*BUNNY CARE SHEET #2

*[/align]*
Name:* Fluffball
*Breed: *Lionhead
*DOB: *16th Jan 08
*
Myxi Vaccination Date: *N.A
*VHD Vaccination Date: *N.A
*
Pellets: *Wagg. 
*Hay: *Any, that we've tried so far.. she likes having it stuck in the bars so she can pull it out.
*
Veggies: *Carrots (sliced up) 
Cabbage (little pieces)
Brocolli (little pieces)
Lettuce (the stuff we grow in our garden not sure what its called but it isnt iceburg)
Celery (sliced into tiny winy pieces so she doesn't get the strings stuck in her throat)




[align=center]*BUNNY CARE SHEET #3

*[/align]*
Name: *Benjamin-Gray
*Breed: *Lionhead/Mini-Rex
*DOB: *26th Aug 08
*
Myxi Vaccination Date: *Between Aug + October Sometime not sure what exact date
*VHD Vaccination Date: *N.A
*
Pellets: *Wagg. 
*Hay: *Any that you put in his cage, he'll eat his hay if you put it in first when you're filling up his food bowl.
*
Veggies:* Anything I've given him so far: Carrots, Cabbage & Brocolli
[align=left]

*

*[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 10, 2009)

Becca I just LOVE your Babies. I didn't realize Fluffball was so Fluffy. Dah:foreheadsmack: I guess I should have figured it out cause of the name.

How often do you brush them? So much fur.

Susan


----------



## Becca (Feb 12, 2009)

They are really good at keeping themselves in good condition! I hardly have to brush them at all!! I only do it when I want to spend some time with them! Bless their so sweet! Thanks x


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

After a very busy week at panto I'm on school holidays woop! So that means:

Lots of bunny bonding time
Lots of bunny pictures
And the bunnies get lots of run time because I'm here to make sure they don't escape!



The panto went superly well, the next one is Annie and I'm going to audition for Annie - Woop!

Dippy tried to climb on my face this morning!!
I had my head in the cage like I do every morning when I've put his food in so he can lick me and he was licking me for ages then he sort of stuck his paws on my face hehe - I love my little Dipple


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

Mum is FINALLY phoning up to get Benjamin neutered tomorrow  I want it done in this holidays because then I can keep a proper eye on him.


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

Puss In Boots


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

With other members help I have figured out how much it is going to cost to make 2 cages like this: (Michaela's)







It will cost Â£91.92 buying them from  this  shop!


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

Neutering is about Â£45 if I remember correctly so thats another Â£90 to get both boys done which is all together so far:

Â£161


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Mum's phoning the vet today to book Benjamin in - Wooop!!

I'm a bit nervous though, I've ever had a bunny neutered before, especially one I find realy hard to handle - Do you think he will calm down a bit after the neuter?


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Benjamin is getting neutered this Wednesday (18th) at 9:00am, we don't have to withhold food it will cost Â£40.24 (excellent price woop) They said we can pick him up later that day. Is that normal? I would of thought he would have to stay for a night? I am going to make an infirmary thread to because more people will notice that and help me


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Benjamin Neuter Thread


----------



## Flashy (Feb 16, 2009)

It might calm him down, yes, but it might not. Hopefully it will really help him and he will come through it fine.


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh well, some rabbits just don't like being cuddled, I can live with that  He's happy enough being stroked under his chin 
As long as he's healthy, I just took lots of pics of the bunnies, they are just loading onto photobucket.


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Flashy (Feb 16, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw! How cute is Fluffball's banana picture!


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry about editing the post, the pictures were all in the wrong place it was a different picture to what I put - wierd


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay their done now


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

I've had some fun editing a few of the pictures:


----------



## Spring (Feb 16, 2009)

AWW! How adorable! 

Benjamin has gotten so big since last time I saw him, how cute! Looks like a very handsome boy!  Fluffball and Dippy are as gorgeous as ever!

Good luck with his neuter!  My healing vibes will be sent your way!


----------



## Becca (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank Spring:


Benjamin is in the house now, and I am about to pack his little lunch for tomorrow


----------



## Becca (Feb 17, 2009)

Ben just did the best DBF ever, and its actually the first time I've seen him do it and I got pictures !


----------



## Becca (Feb 21, 2009)

*DIPPY UPDATES


*[align=left]I only need Â£33.31 for Dippy's neuter now 

When I fed him today I noticed on one of his front paws that there was some fur missing and the fur that was there was a bit dry.

Does this mean anything? :nerves1

Has he just like over groomed it? Or put his foot in his water bowl and licked it too much?

Please help!


[/align]


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 21, 2009)

He probably over groomed it, if there is no damage to the skin it should be fine!

I can't believe how much Benji has matured! He is a stunning little rabbit now. :love:

Dippy, as always, is to die for


----------



## Becca (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay Thanks Meg, I'll keep an eye on it, LOL I picked up Benjamn today, then Dippy and Ben is so much heavier than Dippy!!!

Its hard to believe Dippy's his daddy!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 21, 2009)

Is it possible that they took blood from that vein on his leg and they shaved him there?


----------



## Becca (Feb 22, 2009)

This is Dippy not Benjamin  But good suggestion 

I have a plan, (and here it is )

Now Benjamin is neutered he will go in a proper cage AKA Dippys cage, therefore because Dippy is getting neutered next he can move into Benjamins indoor cage so its easier to carry inside.

So today, all bunnies will be cleaned out and put in their runs, then Dippy and Benjamin will swap cages and Fluffball will stay put....


----------



## irishlops (Feb 22, 2009)

that sounds good!
good luck.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2009)

:waiting:
*Becca wrote: *


> Ben just did the best DBF ever, and its actually the first time I've seen him do it and I got pictures !


----------



## Becca (Feb 23, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> :waiting:
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ben just did the best DBF ever, and its actually the first time I've seen him do it and I got pictures !


Okay Okay,soon I promise! :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello all, this is my part of the blog here 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

I have a boyfriend * *
For those of you who where on chat that time, yes it is the same guy and yes we did break up because he was stupid. His excuse was 'One of my mates really likes you and I couldn't stand hurting him' I mean COMON :X

But anyway, somehow I forgave him and he still liked me, and today we are back together * *so yay!

(He is also a member of this forum, *bunsndroses* or something like that)

*BecaaaaAARHHH *:hearts:spintongue


----------



## Becca (Feb 24, 2009)

Me again:

NOT in a good mood 

Why do I always hurt peoples feelings, why do I mess with peoples heads? Why do I annoy people so much, I am so stupid, for goodness sake, Why does Harry have to exsist? Why does he have to be so fit and charming? Why is Thom not right for me?

ARGH

 


BecaaaaAARHHH :hearts:spintongue


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 24, 2009)

AHH Becca you'll get over them. Your still young no need to worry about these boys, the right one will by your way. You still have lots of life left to meet the right boy.


----------



## Becca (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is the current situation:

I'm going out with Thom
Fays going out with Gary
Harry fancies Fay
I fancy Harry

*Crys*


----------



## trailsend (Feb 25, 2009)

Great pictures! I know it's easy for us to say you'll forget about those boys - but you really will. It's so difficult being your age. But dating and boys are always complicated to some extent no matter how old you are! But at the time it feels like the end of the world and really awful, but it's not really. You have so many great things going for you, your singing, your bunnies... don't sweat the boy siutation too badly.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Here is the current situation:
> 
> I'm going out with Thom
> Fays going out with Gary
> ...



Sweety...

1) If someone is a member here might not want to post that.

2) I had a rule never date within my circle of friends or anyone my friends liked or dated.


----------



## Becca (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't worry he never comes on here, 

But how will I meet anyone if their not within my cicle of friends, thats how I got introduced to Harry!


----------



## Becca (Feb 26, 2009)

Spent all lunch time today watching Harry play footie, and try and get his attention. Me and Fay and Daisy were screaming really loud and kept "falling over"



Still notthinng


----------



## irishlops (Feb 26, 2009)

awh.... hugs becca, i really hope you feel well soon.
im not alwoud a boy friend untilll im 18 so i dont know what this feels like.
you must be confused. and your not "Why do I annoy people so much, I am so stupid, for goodness sake," your lovely, kind, friendly, and waitting for prince charming/faithful, lovey.....ect....


----------



## Becca (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Elena, means alot 

And gosh how can you survive not having a boyfriend until your 18!!!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 26, 2009)

i dont know. i have just been warned not to have one.
i dont know why you are like, how can i survive? because they cant do any thing really. (not ment in a bad way all RO who are boy friends...lol)


----------



## irishlops (Feb 26, 2009)

teying nto learn irish home work .........not working....
ill go off line soon.....lol :clown


----------



## Becca (Feb 26, 2009)

They can hehe:
Be there for you
Protect you
Love you
HAve someone to talk to...

and the list goes on


----------



## irishlops (Feb 26, 2009)

ahh....
i would like some one to talk to..
some one who is nice, kind, out going, friendly, funny, rabbity,
becca...lol


----------



## Becca (Feb 26, 2009)

xx


----------



## irishlops (Feb 26, 2009)

i am trying to be nice for lent ....its hard, but nice when you get a smiley face on RO back. and x lol


----------



## irishlops (Feb 26, 2009)

weather update.
if youwalked pasted a house i derry, you could hear a girl jumpping off her chair......sudden wind made tree smack against wind. rain is falling.
tarp off buns


----------



## irishlops (Feb 26, 2009)

i meant window...


----------



## irishlops (Feb 26, 2009)

mmhh.... tÃ¡ mÃ© gaeilge obir bhaile is calling me....
g2g2 and do it.....(transtaion, my irish home ork is calling me...lol)


----------



## Becca (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay...... :|


----------



## irishlops (Feb 26, 2009)

:shock: it was nice chattin 2 ya to day.
c u 2 morrow when i get on ro at school......


----------



## Becca (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay  And by the way, you do know how to edit posts don't you?

Because then you don't have to post loads of posts 1 after the other, so it will all be in one post.

x


----------



## Becca (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay,.. I have broken up with Thom now its like this:

Fays going out with Gary
Harry fancies Fay (I think, not too sure)
I fancy Harry


----------



## irishlops (Feb 27, 2009)

poor you.... i think i forgot how to edit after the move.... thanks for refreshing my memeroy.
poor harry.... he is in a very bad spot......


----------



## Becca (Feb 27, 2009)

I smell like a guy so bad!! Why?? BECAUSE ME AND HARRY HUGGGEEDD for aggees!!

Woooooo  

He smells so gorgeous lol!
I can stop smelling my arm, i smell like a boy lol!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 27, 2009)

Beccaaaaaa.....Dont worry. Been there, done that got the T-shirt and you kinda learn to forget but like Trailsend said you have so much going for you...

One day, you'll find your prince charming...
Mine just took the wrong turning and got lost and wass too stubborn to ask for directions 
And like JadeIcing, me (and my friends) have always had a rule that we would _never_ go out with somebody within our circle of friend. Most of us fancy the guys but we are just friends. 

On a brighter note!! I might be ordering some danedlion seeds and buying more herb seeds soon for growing CJ and the G.Pig some food, if I do dya want me to send you some of the seeds? free of charge, of course   ?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 28, 2009)

Becca wrote:


> They can hehe:
> Be there for you
> Protect you
> Love you * Love you? guys = idiots  i know that even though i still go for the crazy in love thing at times. *
> ...



i have to disagree with some of this.


----------



## Becca (Feb 28, 2009)

Well Prisca what do YOU use your boyfriend for then  

Awh WOW Thanks Meg that will be really great! You sure its free of charge? I don't mind


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 28, 2009)

haha! 
to show off.
to make my self feel special.
to use as a back up if your friends cant go out saturday night 

haha!

x


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 28, 2009)

LMAO @ Prisca!! 


*Becca wrote: *


> Awh WOW Thanks Meg that will be really great! You sure its free of charge? I don't mind


Yup, free of charge. There will probably be about 600 dandelion seeds,, a mix of mint/parlsey/coriander and then a "rabbit mix" made up of 24 different seeds.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok..I dont know when we will be ordering the seeds mentioned above but anyway, at the moment I have collected up these seeds: Coriander, Parsley, Basil, Pumpkin and what I think are "round carrot" but might be more Parsley oh and there is some "coriander tape" which is basically coriander seeds in biodegradeable (sp?) tape so they are easier to plant, you just need to put a bit of soil in a tray/tub/pot, put the tape down then lightly cover with more soil and water. - I can probably send them to you and then if we order more seeds later then I can probably send you some of them aswell? They are ok in an envolope aswell so should only need a stamp and I can post them, if anybody asks, I will just say its a fat card lol 

ETA: They are here waiting to be sent off, if you want them send me your adress through MSN or PM and I will post them either later or early tomorrow morning


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 28, 2009)

By joining clubs, trying new things you meet people. Also becareful but when you date in your circle you can lose friends. 

Becca wrote:


> They can hehe:
> Be there for you
> Protect you
> Love you
> ...



Be there for you...so can a friend. Your family will always be there. 

Protect you...that is why you have your parents. You should also learn to protect yourself.

Love you... Friends and family will always love you. That is a love that will never end. You also have to love yourself. 
Have someone to talk to... You should always be able to talk to your parents. Your best friend. Guys aren't always the best listeners. 

Boyfriends can be great but they can also be a pain in the rear. Something you will learn in time is that you have to be complete on your own. You need to be able to stand on your own. When you find the right guy he will only make you better. 

Before you take big steps in life you need to know who you are what you want. To love and be proud of who you are.


----------



## Becca (Feb 28, 2009)

Was with Harry for most of the day today!! And also, Harry doesn't fancy Fay anymore


----------



## Becca (Feb 28, 2009)

Some people just CANNOT take a hint seriously!

This girl who I dispise with a passion just asked if she can hang around with us, I wanted to say no go away B**ch - because she is and also she fancies Harry too. I just don't like her, never have, never will!!

SERIOUSLY!

Just go away, she hangs around with the druggies and the sluts, why the heck would I want to hang around with her!!

She may have cottoned on to the fact I like Harry but I haven't actually told her, she'd probably beat me up or something. 

Urrrrrggh


----------



## Becca (Mar 1, 2009)

Good morning all 

Today Dippy and Benjamin are swapping cages 

Benjamin outside in the big cage and Dippy in the shed in the indoor cage! Wooop


----------



## Becca (Mar 1, 2009)

Just wanted to remember this thread: My 1st birthday on Ro

13 Woo!


----------



## Becca (Mar 1, 2009)

I want this little girl for Benjamin

 Caramel  I will defo change her name though, for some reason I hate the name Caramel probably because I don't like Caramel the chocolate! lol!! She seriously is gorgeous!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Mar 1, 2009)

We actually looked at adopting her not too long ago  Cute, aint she?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/moreinfo.asp?RabID=14687 :inlove:


----------



## Becca (Mar 1, 2009)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/moreinfo.asp?RabID=14687 :inlove:


Yes but I don't have room for 4 little squirmy lionheads :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Mar 1, 2009)

You would just have to hide them inside Lol!
But seriously, they are rehomeing them seperate, so there  lmao.


----------



## Becca (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh! But I want a bun thats about the same size as Ben,  Thats why Caramel is the onne I want


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Mar 1, 2009)

Lol.


I think we need more pics of Ben anyway..


----------



## jcl_24 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^ Good point :nod

Jo xx


----------



## Becca (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL!! Dippys sulking because he has gone from a cage high up to one on the floor and I just realised I'm not going to get my morning licks  Because usually I stick my head in his cage, but now I can't because he's on the floor


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2009)

My friend just asked Harry if he liked me as more than a friend, he said no..

I guessed I knew he would say that, I knew it all along really but all my friends were going, he's gonna say yes he is he is!

Well now I'm crying

ARGH

I hope my mum doesn't come upstairs,


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2009)

Heres how it is now:

Thoms going out with some other girl
Fays going out with Gary

And I'm all alone and sad


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Mar 2, 2009)

Becca wrote:


> And I'm all alone and sad



Hun, your _not_ alone! You have your family, your friends..... Right now you have much more important things to think about in life, having a boy friend can be great but its not all happy days (Remeber "Boys lie, and kind of stink... " ), don't waste time thinking about boys, coz take it from me one day you will have your heart broken and wonder why you fussed about having a Boyf so much :hugsquish: 
Besides, being a single pringle is fun and cool :laughsmiley:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Mar 2, 2009)

And put it like this - if you were to go out with Harry and you two broke up would you be able to be friends again? Would you be prepared to loose your friendship?


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2009)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Besides, being a single pringle is fun and cool :laughsmiley:


Its not :nerves1


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2009)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> And put it like this - if you were to go out with Harry and you two broke up would you be able to be friends again? Would you be prepared to loose your friendship?


I've never been *just friends* with Harry, in my eyes anyway, right from the start I fancied him. The only thing that would be lost if we broke up was us being boyfriend and girlfriend.


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> And put it like this - if you were to go out with Harry and you two broke up would you be able to be friends again? Would you be prepared to loose your friendship?


Yes one of my friends was going out with this guy who she was really good friends with before they were going out, the relationship didn't last because they were such good friends before hand.They just cared too much not to be too protective over eachother and it just annoyed the other person, I don't think you should go out with Harry. It will just ruin your friendship.


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> I don't think you should go out with Harry.


:nerves1 He doesn't like me anyway so how can I? :cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:
:cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:
:cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:
:cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:
:cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:
:cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:
:cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Mar 2, 2009)

Becca wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Besides, being a single pringle is fun and cool :laughsmiley:
> ...




Just calm down and think about the bigger picture for a while. 

M x

PS. Just a quick question, is it that you want a boyfriend or that you want with Harry specifically, like...if somebody asked you out and you became BF and GF do you think you would forget about being with Harry because you have a boyfriend or would he still play on your mind because you want to be with him?


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2009)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> > *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> ...


I cant :cry2:cry2


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Mar 2, 2009)

Becca wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Becca wrote:
> ...



:hugsquish: Look at my previous post 

M x


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2009)

I want to be with Harry, I'm not 'desperate' I don't just *want* a boyfriend, I *want* Harry!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, just good luck with whatever happens, you know my PM box is always open and you have my msn if you ever need somebody to talk/rant to  

M x


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Meg  


*cries*


----------



## irishlops (Mar 2, 2009)

ok.... i was looking at a previous page which i thought was the last page.... any way.
ignore post..


----------



## irishlops (Mar 2, 2009)

i dont think my caramel likes you any more....:shock:*Becca wrote: *


> I want this little girl for Benjamin
> 
> Caramel  I will defo change her name though, for some reason *I hate the name Caramel* probably because I don't like Caramel the chocolate! lol!! She seriously is gorgeous!


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry Elena 

Everyone has there own opinion!


----------



## irishlops (Mar 2, 2009)

i dont mind at all...

if rabbits could read,......


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha!! x


----------



## irishlops (Mar 2, 2009)

and fly over to northamptonshire.........
and give you a lick...... that youy are missing from...dippy!!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks!

My head hurts  

NOT ANOTHER VIRUS GRR


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Mar 2, 2009)

Becca wrote:


> Thanks!
> 
> My head hurts
> 
> NOT ANOTHER VIRUS GRR


Its probably not, was that a virus you had before I am guessing?


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, only the head ache virus, the feeling sick is still there I can't be arsed with that anymore. I just don't like having a headache  The headache thing I had before was this thing loads of people were having, headaches for about 5+ weeks!!

That finally went, but yesterday I had a headache and now I've got another one


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh I see.
M x


----------



## missyscove (Mar 2, 2009)

Becca, 
I know you've gotten a lot of advice on this, but I thought perhaps I could throw my $0.02 in anyway.

I'm 18 years old, I'm midway through my first year of college, I've never had a boyfriend (before you ask, yes, I'm straight), and yet I'm still the happiest I've been in my life so far.
There are certainly others here with a lot more life experience than I've had, but I've been in your shoes, trust me. I remember what it's like to be 13.
How did I make it the last 5 years without a boyfriend and still manage to be happy?
I have really close relationships with my girl friends from high school. I went to an all-girls school and I love every minute of it. I no longer go to school with any of those girls, but they are still my closest friends and while I may not know what the future holds for us, at this point I can't imagine not being friends with some of them.
A number of my friends definitely went through boy crazy stages and personally I found them annoying. I have one friend who seems to disappear off the face of the planet when she finds a boy, then they break up and she comes running back to us.

I read your reasons for why you think you should have a boyfriend, and honestly it makes me sad.
Why?
You're 13 years old, and you seem to think you need a boy to become whole.
I'm a firm believer in strong,independent young women. Women who don't rely on men financially, physically or emotionally. Boys/men may enhance the life of girls/women, but they should not be your life.

Spend your time doing things you really love to do and perhaps you'll eventually find a guy who loves those things too.

You should always put yourself and your friendships first. I've seen too many girls and too many friendships messed up by guys.

Like I said, just my $0.02, something for you to consider.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats it missycove you are my new best friend. I could not have said it better.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 2, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Thats it missycove you are my new best friend. I could not have said it better.


Lol, thanks but I should also mention that I don't use the word "best friend"
I have a lot of close friends, friends I really trust, but I never put one ahead of the others because I've found that that also causes a lot of problems and hurt feelings.

I guess in the end it comes down to putting yourself first.

I don't know if you're at all religious, but the Christian concept of loving your neighbor as yourself, which requires you to love yourself first, is one that also plays a big part in my life.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 3, 2009)

hey becca i know im younger than you and all but i htink being single is better cuz then you can just flirt with any guys you want 

+ i need to tell you something about Jason over msn 

I hope all goes well

x


----------



## Becca (Mar 3, 2009)

LOl Prisca I flirt anyway :| 

We're harldy ever on MSN at the same time because of the time difference can't you PM me?

And missycove thanks for taking your time to write all that out for me! I read it all  
Though I get along better with boys than girls, even though I've been best mates with my bestie for about 10 years I seem to have more fun with boys. But I'm not classed as a 'cool' person at school, basically a geek which I am definely not!! So the only guys interested in me are the geeks and YUK!

Today was so fun, we were watching the boys play football and the ball kept going over the fence and no one would go get it so I went and got it like 6 times, It was really awesome because I guess I'm just an attention seeker I like to be the centre which isn't always the nicest thing and I try not to be b**chy about it, thats just who I am! I like performing and being a drama queen!
But today was awesome because the guys were looking at ME! It was a really good feeling... Guess I just liked to be paid attention to after 6+ years of being called the 'quiet geeky girl'


----------



## irishlops (Mar 3, 2009)

be liked for who you are.
really dont ask.
it really poped in to my head......
ps. caramel is back. drosey and sleeping. she is drinking....and she is ok so far....


----------



## Becca (Mar 3, 2009)

I can't stop thinking about Harry :nerves1


----------



## irishlops (Mar 4, 2009)

chill, it ok. think off...................dippy. b.gray.
my caramel. no wait, um.... my begins with c rabbit...no i dont know. hope all goes well


----------



## Becca (Mar 4, 2009)

Now I don't usually care what people think about me because tbh it isn't their place to say but something has been bugging me so.. Can you look at these 2 pictures and tell me how old I look in both of them, and please PLEASE be totally honest!












Thankies


----------



## irishlops (Mar 4, 2009)

ok in no. 1--------- you look 14
no.2---------you look 12
sorry if insulted you.... my thoughts you asked, my thoughts you get.
lol


----------



## Becca (Mar 4, 2009)

No Elena, thats exactly what I wanted  Thanks!!!
I'm growing my hair long again after being told my a guy i look like a 10 year old which upset me quiet a lot 

Still open to other peoples opinions


----------



## irishlops (Mar 4, 2009)

:scared: <<<<<<<long hair lol
i edited, because the writing did not come up.........


----------



## Becca (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha, I wish my hair grew faster 

BUNNIES UPDATE:
_________________________________

Dippy is still sulking bless him although Benjamin's temperament has improved! He is no longer rushing to get away from my hands; he is still a bit wary though. But I have figured something out. Whatever bun that is in the cage on the floor gets scared because I am obviously bigger than them and seem more as a threat than 'Mummy' It's a shame really because I don't want Dippy to hate me  But he needs to be neutered before he goes into a clean cage. Otherwise he will spray in it and ruin the wood


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 5, 2009)

To me you look older with the short hair. To me long hair makes people look so much younger. It's why I like my hair short now!


----------



## Becca (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG- This 17 year old is proper flirting with me!!! :|


----------



## irishlops (Mar 5, 2009)

um....tell him to beep off.
im only.........


----------



## Becca (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeaar and apparently he has a reputation for fancying younger girls. YUK Hes ugly as well 

Hes from my panto; he hasn't been in any of the shows I've been in though.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 5, 2009)

oher....
i would stay away from the likes of him...
lorapb
and me r in chat
cum in if u want


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Mar 5, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Yeaar and apparently he has a reputation for fancying younger girls. *YUK Hes ugly as well*
> 
> Hes from my panto; he hasn't been in any of the shows I've been in though.


Thanks, I needed a smile lol. 

I too would tell him to *beep* off


----------



## irishlops (Mar 6, 2009)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yeaar and apparently he has a reputation for fancying younger girls. *YUK Hes ugly as well*
> ...


lol! i get *beep off* from the tv, when they *beep things out!!!!!!!!!:rollseyes*


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 6, 2009)

lol whats with the "beeps" peeps?!

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEP 

x


----------



## Numbat (Mar 7, 2009)

Lol, beep as in to cover erm something up. Dunno if that came out right lol!

Anyway gorgeous bunns Becca!  

I think you look better with long hair but around the same age either way. Don't worry about what people think though! (lol I do)


----------



## Becca (Mar 7, 2009)

Friday 6th March...

YESTERDAY WAS SO SUPERLY FUN!!
I'm not sure if I've told you about 'Tea Club' before but it isn't where we sit around and drink tea its where 3 familes rotate houses each Friday and we have dinner (Pizza and chips  ) and the kids play games ad the adults drink tea 

But yesterday instead of having it at someones house we went to Ikea for dinner and to shop 

I had the brilliant idea of putting a ikea tape measure on my head so I tied it round and walked around with it on my head for the rest of the night! I loved how people looked at me like 'What the hell!' it was hilarious!!

Here are the Tea Club members just so you know:
Adults:
Jane (My mum)
Claire
Nichola

Teenager:
Me 

Children:
My sister Emily
Claires kids: Emilie and Myles
Nicholas kids: Miranda and Izzy

All the little kids went in the cresh so it was just me and the adults, and I was so hyper it was unbelievable!
I still had the tape measure round my head as well!!

Afterwards we went to Asda as well (This is at about 10 at night) and there was this giant shrek and we all had our picture taken by it! I'm putting all these pictures on Facebook and I will post the link here 

But Meg was right, I can have fun without boys just my little friendies!

Also my back really aches because we went to Ikea at 4:00pm and came home at 11:00pm and Izzy was so tired because she is oly 5 and I gave her piggy backs


----------



## Numbat (Mar 7, 2009)

That sounds so fun!  Wish we did that!


----------



## Becca (Mar 7, 2009)

Here are the pictures....

There are more to come on my mums phone but shes out so I'll put them on later:

 Part 1 

 Part 2 

And GREAT news!

I have enough for Dippy's neuter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And Emily has enough for Fluffball's spay!!!!!!

I was looking through this cupboard and found loads of old envelopes with our names on. We opened them and in each was Â£5 made of 20p's, we added it all up and together we both have Â£70 each!

Neuters are Â£40.24, not sure about Spays though, I think they are Â£60, lower than Â£70 so she still has enough!

I am so happy! And we both have spare money to spoil them with after  And to save up for Benjamin's new friend 

I'm over the moon! Wooooooooooooo


----------



## irishlops (Mar 7, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!
WHOOOPPPIE!!!

thats great!


----------



## Becca (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm happy too


----------



## irishlops (Mar 7, 2009)

lorabps and me is in chat, and need company lol.


----------



## Becca (Mar 7, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *lorabps* and me is in chat, and need company lol.


No its me!!

Becca not lorabps!! :biggrin2:


----------



## irishlops (Mar 7, 2009)

lol. i though i was talking to sum on else..lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 7, 2009)

I am so very proud of you and Em.


----------



## Becca (Mar 7, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am so very proud of you and Em.


Thanks Ali 

I need to ask mum to book them in now, who do you think we should get done first?


----------



## Flashy (Mar 7, 2009)

That's fantastic Becca  

For Fluffball's spay she will DEFINITELY need pain meds so ask your mum to agree that before the op.

You and your sister are doing great


----------



## Becca (Mar 7, 2009)

Okay, will do Tracy


----------



## irishlops (Mar 7, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> That's fantastic Becca  *yep, it is*
> 
> For Fluffball's spay she will DEFINITELY need pain meds so ask your mum to agree that before the op.
> 
> YES! she WILL need them


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 7, 2009)

I must say the spay is quiet dear a spay for me is â¬75. Hope everything works out.


----------



## Becca (Mar 7, 2009)

I think the spay is Â£60 something but we got Â£70 just in case..

It's not bad considering some places we check out were Â£80 or Â£100!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 7, 2009)

GREAT JOB BECCA + EMILY!

x


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Prisca  We have a 2 week holiday coming up, I was thinking we get them done sometime around then


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 8, 2009)

Well least your finally acting so bravo.


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Well least your finally acting so bravo.


Excuse me??????????? :shock:


----------



## Flashy (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Becca, if you want to borrow a snugglesafe let me know. I'm happy to send you one, and you can send it back when they have both been done. Might make that first night easier for you. If you want me to, ask your mum if it's ok, and we can swap addresses ifshe says it is.

x


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Tracy that will be great


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

the vets gave me a sunngke safe and a blanket home


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> the vets gave me a sunngke safe and a blanket home


Our vets don't do that, your lucky... did you have to pay extra for that?

I never knew they just gave you them!!

But thanks Tracy I will ask mum, I'm sure it will be okay considering shes talked to you on the phone and stuff and so have I, she trusts you


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

well... not added on to the price. when sh eis beeter i will leave it up again if they need it back.
its great your vetting a heat source


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2009)

She would have a heat source if I didn't have the snuggle safe but it just wouldn't be as affective as it would just be a hot water bottle under her cage.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

wrap it up with a towel and give it to your bun.


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> wrap it up with a towel and give it to your bun.


Yes I did wrap it in a towel, but he would munch on the towel and chew through the rubber  Very dangerous, don't want a boiled bunny :|


IT'S DIPPY AND FLUFFBALL'S GOTCHA DAY TOMORROW!!!!!!

I can't believe its been a whole year!


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

oh, my rabbit has it in a thick towel. caramel does not seemed intrested. apart from sleeping on it.lol
i hope she is ok


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well least your finally acting so bravo.
> ...


You misunderstood I meant it's good that your finally getting your rabbits altered.


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...


Well the way you said seemed as if you were saying I couldn't be bothered before, I just didn't have any money so..


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Becca wrote: *
> ...


Well I guess it was just a misinterpretation


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 8, 2009)

Paul, Becca is a great owner, she has been saving for ages to get her rabbits done, it's not that she has been putting it off or not wanting to get it done. We don't all have money in our pockets all the time for stuff like this.


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 8, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Paul, Becca is a great owner, she has been saving for ages to get her rabbits done, it's not that she has been putting it off or not wanting to get it done. We don't all have money in our pockets all the time for stuff like this.


I never said she was putting it off, Or not wanting to get it done.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

this seems to be a big miss understanding on both sides.
paul did not chosse his words correctly. (i think)


----------



## Flashy (Mar 8, 2009)

Personally I read it as Becca read it, but equally Paul has explained that was not what he meant. Communicating with people on the web is hard because so much meaning gets lost and confused when you just have the words, and no expressions or anything else to go by. I guess it was just a simple misunderstanding, which happens to all of us at times.


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2009)

Nevermind guys - tbh it doesn't actually matter! The bunnies are getting neutered woo!


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

its great your rabbits are getting netered. and emily saving!:yahoo::laughsmiley:urpletongue:spintongue:weee:anic:


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

i edidited out.
im sorry


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't worry 

Maybe you should start your own bunny blog?
Then you can update people on your bunnies and write whatever you want in there


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

i dont think i could i might not have them any more


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2009)

....Why?


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

mum.
i dont want to talk about it to any one.


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay then


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 8, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> mum.
> i dont want to talk about it to any one.


Why would your mother pay out all the money on getting them altered, If she just planned on getting rid of them?


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > mum.
> ...


Can we please not have this conversation in MY blog :expressionless


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishlops wrote: *
> ...


Sorry!:rollseyes


----------



## Numbat (Mar 9, 2009)

Ah lol...

Hope everyone's having fun! -- that's my classic sign off.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 9, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...



ok she did not pay for them. i had been saving up my dinner money, skipping lunch for them. and getting a pound from my granda once week. 









sorry becca aswell. i might just make a blog now. even if its not going to be used that much


----------



## Becca (Mar 9, 2009)

[align=center]HAPPY GOTCHA DAY DIPPY & FLUFFBALL...........;:hearts 

_I cannot believe I have had you in my life for a year! It seems like only yesterday you were little tiny dots scared of everything! 
I remember bringing you home and you pooping behind your cage; you were so scared!
_[/align][align=center]_






















My life has *never* been the same since I got you two little balls of fluff!
And now I'm not sure how I could survive without you!
I love you very VERY much!!
_[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 9, 2009)

1st Becca I'm a little behind in your Blog. For the photo's I think you look better with the long hair.
2nd Congrats to Emily and You for saving enough Money to get the boys fixed. At the University they only do spays on Wednesday. But if you can choose the day I'd pick Friday that way you can spend the weekend watching over them carefully.
3rd It was nice meting you on MSN.


----------



## Becca (Mar 10, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> 3rd It was nice meting you on MSN.


Yup, it was really fun 

Are you still sick?

We can do it again tonight if you want


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 11, 2009)

Becca I enjoy talking to you. 
I just can't believe how big your bunny's are in real life. There bigger than I imagined them to be.
I'm feeling much better today thanx for asking.


----------



## Becca (Mar 11, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Becca I enjoy talking to you.
> I just can't believe how big your bunny's are in real life. There bigger than I imagined them to be.
> I'm feeling much better today thanx for asking.


I know!!! Benjamin looks so small in photo's but you can see how big he is when he stretches up to nibble my nose or my ear


----------



## Becca (Mar 11, 2009)

Nibbles 9th Birthday 

Just wanted to post it here so I don't lose it!


----------



## Flashy (Mar 11, 2009)

Don't forget you can access all the posts, and the thread you made through your profile


----------



## irishlops (Mar 11, 2009)

becca.





THANK YOU!!!!!!!
the pms/.....

im just poting it here so people know how, nice, kind, and helful she is and also, 
she has helpped me pick myself up, and be a friend,
so thats the nice, kind becca"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Mar 11, 2009)

Anytime Elena  
Always here for you


----------



## irishlops (Mar 11, 2009)

thank you. i hope ro will always be here aswell


----------



## Becca (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a super story that happened earlier 

My mum texted me to get off the bus at the 2nd stop to walk to the primary school so i didn't get off at 1st and daniel said whyy aren't youu getting off and i said i'm going up to the school and he said oh i'll come with you then and he never comes up to school he hasn't been once since he left and he doesnt have any brothers or sisters there and he walked with me and sat with me and talked to me and stuff then we walked back together 

Its cool because we get on so well, its not awkward or anything!


----------



## Becca (Mar 13, 2009)

Just added a new video of me singing onto youtube, please check it out and comment 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN0VGTUkZNk] kiss me [/ame]


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 13, 2009)

cool i watched the vid great job!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 14, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Just added a new video of me singing onto youtube, please check it out and comment
> 
> kiss me


Very good Becca. I thought both video's were very good. And I waited a long long time to see them. I checked this morning before I went to work and they weren't up yet


----------



## Becca (Mar 14, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Just added a new video of me singing onto youtube, please check it out and comment
> ...


----------



## Becca (Mar 14, 2009)

I feel wierd :/

I think I might be ill tomorrow because I feel really cold even though I'm wearing the same as my sister and I have a blanket wrapped round me and the fires on!! Which usually makes everyone boil!!

I hope I'm not ill tomorrow


----------



## Becca (Mar 14, 2009)

This is like my favouritist ever picture of me and my best mate, shes in pink I'm in black


----------



## irishlops (Mar 15, 2009)

awh, its great you and your friend are posing away!
lol
i likeyour ear rings!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 15, 2009)

Becca, I just read your 2008 blog while I was eating dinner.  It's really good! Your bunns are just adorable! You seem to find so much to say lol, I'm bad at that! :shock: I can't believe you're up to 10 pages already!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2009)

Becca wrote:


> Just added a new video of me singing onto youtube, please check it out and comment
> 
> kiss me



Awesome singing. I would say relax alittle more when your not singing you seem to tense up a bit.


----------



## Becca (Mar 15, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> awh, its great you and your friend are posing away!
> lol
> i likeyour ear rings!


 Thats one of the best pics we've ever taken on a trampoline!!!!!!!!!!!

And thanks, they are quite annoying sometimes actually but I got them for Christmas!!


----------



## Becca (Mar 15, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> Becca, I just read your 2008 blog while I was eating dinner.  It's really good! Your bunns are just adorable! You seem to find so much to say lol, I'm bad at that! :shock: I can't believe you're up to 10 pages already!


I know hahahahaha!!!

I'm like it in 'real life' too, I wonder how many pages I would of done by the end of the year!! Gosh!!

I will be taking more pictures of the bunnies today when we clean them out


----------



## Becca (Mar 15, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> > Just added a new video of me singing onto youtube, please check it out and comment
> ...


Thanks, and thanks for the tip (all tips welcome they help me improve  )

What happens (i think) is because when I had my singing lessons last year (I only had 3) she taught me the correct way of breathing and when I'm in my room singing I always forget so when I sing in front of people I try and remember and because I'm pulling my tummy in and pushing it out my shoulders go all tense! lol, I will try and work on it though  Thankies


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2009)

Maybe talk to some people (singers) and see if they have tips?


----------



## Becca (Mar 15, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Maybe talk to some people (singers) and see if they have tips?


Yeah, I'll talk to my old singing teacher and Craig 

__________________________________

I have a really bad headache 
I hope it improves so I can be okay to clean out the bunnies


----------



## irishlops (Mar 15, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Numbat wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Becca, I just read your 2008 blog while I was eating dinner.  It's really good! Your bunns are just adorable! You seem to find so much to say lol, I'm bad at that! :shock: I can't believe you're up to 10 pages already!
> ...


ha ha yay!!!
i will have more pics to look at and chosse to draw!Â¬!!

im not excallty good at singing. but i like to play the keybored in the background.
ask your old signing teacher.


----------



## Becca (Mar 15, 2009)

We started cleaning/playing and stuff with the bunnies at 12:38 and came in at 15:01 

It was actually soooo fun! (Didn't take any pictures though -woops) But the playhouse is SPOTLESS! Literally, Fluffball is back outside, so the playhouse is all Dippy's now


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 15, 2009)

Becca you have very Beautiful eyes. What colour are they?

BTW you are very pretty too. 

Susan


----------



## Becca (Mar 15, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Becca you have very Beautiful eyes. What colour are they?
> 
> BTW you are very pretty too.
> 
> Susan


Awwhh :blushan: Thanks

One of my eyes is blue and the other is more green  You can't tell that well in that picture though  And my best friend is actually deaf but you can't tell at all, and she is a great dancer - iloveher she rocks!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## irishlops (Mar 15, 2009)

awh... itts on my drawing list!!!!!!1


----------



## Becca (Mar 15, 2009)

My arm really aches again 

There always seems to be something wrong with me and it is rather annoying!!
I have got some stuff to put on my nails to stop me biting them, fingers crossed it works 
My aim is to try and have beautiful nails by the time I got on holiday 

So wish me luck  Bear in mine I've been biting my nails since I was about 3 so it's gonna be a hard habit to break!


----------



## irishlops (Mar 16, 2009)

omg! same..
it get used to the taste of it is not workin 4 me...


----------



## Becca (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah I get used to the taste too 

Its so annoying! So I'm trying hard not to bite them in the first place but that is almost a back up, if my willpower fails lol!

I also have this 'Active Fast Growth' thingy that makes them grow faster! It really works!!!

I made Quich at school today  But I didn't have time for it to cook properly so it is in the oven at the moment!

I might go out and take photo's of the bunnies later


----------



## Bethi7 (Mar 16, 2009)

When my dog died i was really upset because we had her before i was even born. I know how you feel with Nibbles.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 16, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Yeah I get used to the taste too
> 
> Its so annoying! So I'm trying hard not to bite them in the first place but that is almost a back up, if my willpower fails lol!
> 
> ...


yay! take pics of all of them.
i still have a good amont of bunnies to draw until i get to you in the list, but hey, i have a good idea how i will draw them.:rollseyes


----------



## Becca (Mar 16, 2009)

Just taken the pictures 

Just waiting for the camera lead to come out from where its hiding....


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 16, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Becka you two look so cute together,




*Becca wrote: *


>


----------



## Becca (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe Dippy will be my boyfriend???!??!?!


----------



## Becca (Mar 16, 2009)

Ugh I feel sick, thats bad, if I throw up its bad VERY VERY bad it means I have food poisoning from my quich, I always get really paranoid on days when I cook at school in case I get salmonella from my egg or something  So if I don't come on tomorrow its because I've got Salmonella and I'm in hospital and then I will probably die from Salmonella so bye I love you all 

I'm scared now


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 16, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Lol I'm sure you'll be fine


I second that.:rollseyes


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 16, 2009)

Becca your overreaction. I'm sure YOU'LL be fine. I have tomorrow off so we can talk if your still alive 

*Becca wrote: *


> Ugh I feel sick, thats bad, if I throw up its bad VERY VERY bad it means I have food poisoning from my quich, I always get really paranoid on days when I cook at school in case I get salmonella from my egg or something  So if I don't come on tomorrow its because I've got Salmonella and I'm in hospital and then I will probably die from Salmonella so bye I love you all
> 
> I'm scared now


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm sure Dippy would love to be your boyfriend. He's the cutest guy I've seen so far. 

*Becca wrote: *


> Maybe Dippy will be my boyfriend???!??!?!


----------



## Becca (Mar 16, 2009)

Okay super over reaction but I always worry like that!!
I'm calmed down now, having a sexual conversation with my mates (don't worry we always do its so funny) and singing phantom of the opera!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 17, 2009)

*I love that movie and the sound-track. I saw it live in theater when it was in town. When I first got the sound-track I played it a lot and my sister got really annoyed. 


Becca wrote:*


> singing phantom of the opera!!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 17, 2009)

*Becca wrote:*


> I'm calmed down now, having a sexual conversation with my mates (don't worry


Oh to be young and innocent lol


----------



## irishlops (Mar 17, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
lol
hope your alot better


----------



## Becca (Mar 17, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Becca wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I'm calmed down now, having a sexual conversation with my mates (don't worry
> ...


I'm not that young lol


----------



## irishlops (Mar 17, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Becca wrote:*
> ...


over here in derry your not ment to _know until your 15!
_lke, seriously! but in school they teach it with a MALE teacher!!!:twitch:  idiot.
lol.
what you doin for st. patricks day becca. if your even doin any thing


----------



## Becca (Mar 17, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


GOOD LORD - what do you do???!?!?!?!?!?!?
Bloomin' Ecckk!!

Me and my best mate have just been out around the village and this guy on a motorbike kept going past and we kept waving at him and he kept waving back it was well funny!!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 17, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Becca wrote:*
> ...


Lol, I remember when we were like that though.


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 17, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


Your not much older then becca, irishbunny LOL.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 17, 2009)

Ya but we used to have those kind of conversations when I was around that age too, but not anymore, they were the funniest ones ever though.


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2009)

_I have just written a rabbit article, improvment tips needed _

[align=center]Before getting a rabbit â can you handle it?[/align] Rabbits arenât just creatures that live in a hutch outside. They are friends â a part of your family. They need the same attention and care as dogs and cats. Not a lot of people realise this. So before getting a rabbit make sure you have enough time, space, finances and of course love!

Time is of big importance with rabbit owning. Do you have enough time to let your rabbit out for run time for at least 1 hour MINIMUM every day? Do you have time to clean out their litter tray every couple of days? Do you have time to build a strong bond of trust with your rabbit? Do you have time to give your rabbit a good meal everyday? If the answer to any of these questions is no then getting a rabbit is not recommended for you. Although you could make it work!

Space also needs to be considered â do you have enough room to let your bunny out to play in your house and in your garden? You should also have enough room for a large cage. By a âlarge cageâ I mean big enough for your rabbit to stretch up on its hind legs without its ears being squashed against the roof and long enough for your rabbit to be able to take 3-4 hops in the cage without banging into the walls! If you are able you could even let your rabbit have full run of a whole room in your house and not have a cage at all or to only go in the cage at night. This is not just to make your bunny comfortable; being in a cage to small can actually cause spine problems, obesity and muscle wastage.

Finances can include: Vet bills, pellets, hay, toys etc. etc. When you get a rabbit you need to vaccinate him against Myximatotis and VHD that is a must then it is recommended you get him or her neutered or spayed as they live longer and will be healthier. Neutering and Spaying prices vary from Â£40 to about Â£100+ they are not cheap things to have done. This doesnât mean you should just not have them fixed that is irresponsible. Before you get a rabbit you need to make sure you have enough money for those operations, vaccinations and any other emergency vet care that may pop up. It is easier to bulk buy hay and straw and get pellets in big bags. You can also make most rabbit toys from stuff you already have e.g stuffing toilet roll tubes with hay or old socks in balls. Be inventive!!

Finally you need to have enough love and attention for your rabbit. Donât let him just sit in his hutch all day and only think of you as the person who brings food. Just take time every day to watch your bunny. Cuddle your bunny and play with your bunny. Let him know that you love him and give him the best life he can wish for!

Please take all these points into account before getting a rabbit âwhy? I want every rabbit to have the best life possible. As a lot of rabbits are usually thought of as pets that stay in the garden, boring pets. But if you take a little time â maybe volunteer at a rabbit shelter first- and really realise how amazing rabbits can be.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 19, 2009)

Good job Becca! I think it's great. I get a lot of rabbits people have bought on impulse and then abandoned. If people just stopped to consider the responsibility involved it would savea lot of rabbits going into the wrong homes. You should maybe post your little article places or something?


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks, I don't know where to post it. I wanted to advertise it around this time considering the whole Easter bunny thing..... But I don't know where :/


----------



## Becca (Mar 20, 2009)

Still feel ill but attempting to go to school today because I have a party later and then going to the club but I won't be allowed to go if I don't go to school....... Wish me luck


----------



## irishlops (Mar 20, 2009)

god luck!
i did not know all the things about rabbits when i them. only the basic, food, exersie and heatlht/
i would post it in the rabbits online bit of the fourm.]
i think its well written !


----------



## Becca (Mar 20, 2009)

Well I last all day at school!!!!!! YAY so at 6pm I am going to my cousins party which finishes at 8. Then at 9pm I go to the club and don't know what time I will be back woop!


----------



## Becca (Mar 20, 2009)

Just trying out a new banner style :


----------



## Becca (Mar 21, 2009)

All the bunnies are running around atm! *Dippy* has full run of the shed (which he is loving btw) *Fluffball* is in *Nibbles*' run and Benjamin is in the chicken wire run and they are all binkying away!
Its such a nice day today, when its nice like this I love being outside with the bunnies and me and my sister always play catch and stuff.

Last night was really fun! At my cousins party we made jewellery and at the club this guy asked me what my stage name was lol!!


----------



## Becca (Mar 21, 2009)

Is There Something Wrong With Fluffball?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 21, 2009)

just to let you know, you've done well uppdating us all th time iwth your blog!

-_prisca_


----------



## Becca (Mar 22, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> just to let you know, you've done well uppdating us all th time iwth your blog!
> 
> -_prisca_


Thanks Prisca 

You feeling any better today?


----------



## Becca (Mar 22, 2009)

Heather - I WANT

Thinking of getting this girl for *Benjamin*


----------



## Becca (Mar 23, 2009)

MAJOR UPDATE TIME 

Me:
Doing well with the whole 'stop biting my nails' thing - go me! I've only been biting my left thumb - woop!
Today at school I made Chicken and Ham pie and it smells gorgeous! I'm scared to eat it though, but we're having it for dinner tonight! 

Dippy: 
Was running around the summer house all night last night because I had just been in the bath and was all wet and had Pj's on so i couldn't go out - considering I had been ill as well. And mum and Emily can't catch him lol. I bet he had a lovely time! I managed to catch him in one go this morning! Emily came in was like I'll help you catch him and I had him in my arms! I'm so cool lol!

Benjamin: 
Gave me a nasty scratch on my belly yesterday trying to launch himself off me to the floor. Not a clever thing to do and he should of learnt it doesn't work by now I always have a vice type grip on Mister Benjamin! He really is incredibly sweet, I can't wait to get a friend for him - It will make him really happy hopefully!

Fluffball:
Is gorgeous as ever! She has a way of peering round at us from the cage and she was watching us play catch yesterday like 'what the hell are you two goons doing?' I have a theory that she may be part angora because looking at a picture of Sabines new angora she has the same shaped face! And shes fluffier than most lionheads I've seen!


----------



## Becca (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't you just love....


----------



## Kyla (Mar 23, 2009)

I loved the article you wrote, everyone should read it and know these things before getting a bunny. 
BTW your bunnies are adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Mar 23, 2009)

*Kyla wrote: *


> I loved the article you wrote, everyone should read it and know these things before getting a bunny.
> BTW your bunnies are adorable!!!!!!!


Thanks and Thanks :blushan::biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 24, 2009)

Becca why don't you try bonding your 3 bunny's together? Then if that doesn't work look a another bun.


----------



## Becca (Mar 24, 2009)

Because Benjamin is so much bigger and eats so much more food than the others and I'm afraid he'll squish them and/or eat all their food....

I have just been out round my best mates village with my best mate, her boyfriend Gary and then Harry - yes HARRY 
It was so much fun.... as always... I was about to say something but I am not sure if I'm allowed to say it on here? I guess not I won't chance it lol!
I have a german speaking test tomorrow ooooh dear


----------



## irishlops (Mar 25, 2009)

i dont do german...
i done a irish writtening test today.
10 out of 11!
:faint:


----------



## irishlops (Mar 25, 2009)

ok i did not post all of whqat i said....
i was adding on, german looks hard!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't find it too hard actually, I find alot of it is sort of like English.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 26, 2009)

bradely on my street, my friend, if i get outside to play, speaks german aswell.
i find i funny to listen to. lol


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 26, 2009)

Well how did you go??
I had a french test today i did fab! 

tell me the things u cant say 

x


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2009)

All answers- anwered  here!!!


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2009)

Bunny names...


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Mar 26, 2009)

> I was about to say something but I am not sure if I'm allowed to say it on here? I guess not I won't chance it lol!


Havnt you learnt you can NEVER say something like that on RO? :laughsmiley:


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2009)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> > I was about to say something but I am not sure if I'm allowed to say it on here? I guess not I won't chance it lol!
> 
> 
> Havnt you learnt you can NEVER say something like that on RO? :laughsmiley:


Okay - I shan't say it


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Mar 26, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > > I was about to say something but I am not sure if I'm allowed to say it on here? I guess not I won't chance it lol!
> ...


Lol, I wonder how many RO member are sitting at their desks like onder: "just chance it, yeh?" :laughsmiley: 

Aaaaaanyway. We need updated pics of Dippy :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 26, 2009)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> ...


Yes I'm gonna say RISK IT. I don't think i know what were talking about. 
Yes update pics on all BUNS..


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2009)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> ...


LOL

I will take some pics of *Dippy* tomorrow... actually I have some on the camera now I need to find the lead though.....  He licked my nose earlier


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2009)

I got some cool pictures of me and my friend  I'm the one with my hair up btw:












MY LEGS:


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Some of you may of seen this thread  I need Â£250  if not (and you wanna know what I'm on about check it out now..........)
> 
> Basically here is the todo list, I wanted it on here aswell becuase my blog will always be here but that thread will get moved down over time etc etc
> 
> ...



EDITED:

*Dippy : VHD
Fluffball: MYXI and VHD
Benjamin: VHD (Though I need to chec k if he's already been done, I know he had myxi but I want to check to be on the safe side)

Dippy: Neuter (Getting done in 2 weeks)
Fluffball: Spay (Getting done in 1 week)
*


----------



## Becca (Mar 28, 2009)

The above plan has changed slightly considering we got* Benjamin* neutered first and I am hoping to maybe get him an 'Easter reject'?? I'm not sure - I want to give a poor bunny a home either adopt an Easter reject or just adopt a bunny!

Not next week but the week after is our Easter holidays which is when we are getting *Dippy* and *Fluffball* fixed - YAY! Then after 6 weeks I can attempt to bond them together! I hope they still like each other!


----------



## irishlops (Mar 28, 2009)

its 6 or 7 weeks to keep them separated.
i left it till 8 to be on the safe side, since my histoy of problms.
i hope it goes ok with bonding when the time comes


----------



## Becca (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Elena  Yeah I'll find out for sure and they won't be living together on the first week anyway I will need to just put them together during the day when I'm there because I don't want them to attack each other in the night!


----------



## irishlops (Mar 28, 2009)

ok. glad i am not completly useless


----------



## Becca (Mar 28, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> ok. glad i am not completly useless


You're not completley useless and you know that elena


----------



## irishlops (Mar 29, 2009)

im not sure every one knows that anymore


----------



## Becca (Mar 29, 2009)

I had a rather strange dream about MJ last night!
LOL

Well i was at school and I realised I had forgotten my cooking ingredients and I went to the office and the teacher said go into the hall so i did and MJ was there and he was doing a concert in my school hall lol! I sat on the floor with other random people and started watching him but the other people were Booing him and making rude jokes so I started clapping and stuff and singing along and this guy said something about a witch and I turned around and gave him evils and said shut up and then MJ said 'Thanks for backing me up Darling' and then I lost my shoes somehow and I was wondering around with this guy called Ryan looking for my shoes and then I was in German....... STRANGE but MJ called me darlin' ahhaaaaaaaa


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 30, 2009)

who's MJ haha


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 30, 2009)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Becca (Mar 30, 2009)

MICHAEL JACKSON

This guy: (and the one in my avatar)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2009)

Can we have BUNNY UPDATES leaseplease:leaseplease:


----------



## Becca (Mar 30, 2009)

Well its kinda dark right now - but tomorrow I promise 
I think theres a bee in the summer house with Dippy


----------



## Becca (Mar 31, 2009)

Dippy is so hyper lately!! I think its because it's Spring and he isn't neutered yet bless him! Its so cute though!

__________________________________

Does anyone have any ideas how I can raise Â£312 quite quickly?


----------



## Becca (Apr 1, 2009)

[align=center]




Nibbles, Today would have been Nibblesâ 10[sup]th[/sup] birthday! Thatâs a very big number! Iâm trying my best not to make this post sound sad and depressing but itâs hard. Those of you that have also lost your heart bunny's will understand. I am so sure that without RO Nibbles would of passed away sooner because to be honest I was a rubbish rabbit owner before RO. Yes I loved him but I was not sure what to do. His last year or so was the best of his life [when I joined RO] When I finally realised what I was doing wrong and gave him a better life. I just wish he could have had a few more years. I am going to light a candle for him today and I will try not to cry. If I could see him again one last time (and if I could ask him one question) I would ask him âWhen you passed were you in pain, was it peaceful or did you suffer?â I can only hope he died painlessly I really hope he did. This post isnât really supposed to be sad itâs supposed to be a celebration of Nibblesâ birthday. Even though he is at the Rainbow Bridge now and will not age anymore I will celebrate his birthday every year as long as I live. Thinking about memories of you makes me laugh â when you peed on my lap because you were scared in the car, chasing away the cats, escaping from your run and jumping onto the bench, hiding under the shed, humping dadâs foot! I just want to share a few pictures of Nibbles: 




















You are the best first bunny I could ever ask for â I love you so much and I always will, you taught me so much; [/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 1, 2009)

Becca, you don't want to ask Nibbles those questions. You want to Ask Nibbles if he's happy, if he misses you, if he found friends, is taking care of Frederick. Happy thoughts.

[align=center]Happy 10th Birthday NIBBLES
arty:
[/align]


----------



## Becca (Apr 1, 2009)

Where have the pictures gone


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 1, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Where have the pictures gone


Because the forum has changed 2 words like B unnies and RABBITS and your PhotoBucket account has 1 of those words in it, it has changed to the new word. LOL


----------



## irishlops (Apr 1, 2009)

hugs to you becca!!! ! 
ill all ways be hear for you. just like you were here for me.


----------



## Numbat (Apr 1, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Nibbles!! ink iris: :balloons:*


----------



## Becca (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys and thanks Elena - yup I'm always here for you


----------



## irishlops (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Becca (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a new MSN:

[email protected]

IT'S THE EASTER HOLIDAYS!! 2 WEEKS OFF SCHOOL WOOOOO


----------



## Becca (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey guys I'm at a sleepover and I'm on my friends iPod touch it's
Awesome LOL byeee x


----------



## Becca (Apr 8, 2009)

Fluffball being spayed!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 8, 2009)

That's Great Becca!


----------



## Becca (Apr 8, 2009)

I think so too 

Oh and btw

I ONLY NEED Â£100 MORE THEN I CAN FIND TICKETS TO GO SEE MJ 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 9, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> IT'S THE EASTER HOLIDAYS!! 2 WEEKS OFF SCHOOL WOOOOO



mee toooo mee toooo! we can celebrate together!

-_p

x
_


----------



## Becca (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL YAY Prisca!!!

Everyone about the Michael Jackson thing:
If tickets appear on ticket master Mum is going to buy them!!!!!! I haven't got the money yet but my birthday is in June (I will give mum the money I get for my birthday) and I am using my Â£10 pocket money as well... Thats Â£100 easily!! But fingers crossed the tickets appear when I'm here to buy them!!

The bunnies are great atm they are all really hyper not sure why but its so sweet!!
Bit wet and horrid today so they didn't get to go out


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 9, 2009)

Got Twilight on DVD today Becca! It's your fault I started reading Twilight lol!


----------



## Becca (Apr 10, 2009)

LOL I got the DVD too I don't really like it though - no where near as good as the book. Mum said that if you hadn't read the book you wouldn't really understand what was going on and its true!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 10, 2009)

Ya I suppose if you hadn't you kind of miss out on stuff, my brother watched it though and he managed to keep up but the book is better. I got my Mam hooked on it though, she's only read the first book though and watched the film today but she's ready for the second book now!


----------



## Becca (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL Yeah - I have found tickets for MJ - Mum just needs to ring up!! I am so excited but trying to stay calm lol!!


----------



## Becca (Apr 12, 2009)

I haven't really been on RO that much recently. I've been on MJJC (A Michael Jackson forum) sorry about that guys - its hard juggling two obsessions lol! Bunnies and Michael Jackson but I think I got it under control. When I have an obsession I always take it one step further than everyone else. I go completley mad - I love it lol! My mum does it too she says I get it from her. Anyway I love my bunnies AND I love Michael Jackson 50-50 they both mean the world to me. So I will be on RO and MJJC - they both rock and have really friendly people!
I am driving my family mad with Michael Jackson talk and I guess I'm driving you guys mad too? LOL 
I got 11 Easter eggs and Â£5 so now I only need Â£95 before I can see Michael! 
Benjamin is moulting! Its about time his fur is so thick!! This weekend EVERYONE is swapping cages because Fluffball has to come indoors because shes being spayed she has to be in the indoor cage which Dippy is currently in. Dippy is going in Benjamins cage (Nibbles' old one) the one Dippy was in before then Benjamin is going in FLuffball's (because he won't spray anymore) and that leaves Fluffy in the indoor one! YAY! I figured this out last night lol!
I'm doing good not texting anyone! Did I tell you about that? I'm using my texting money to go towards Michael Jackson tickets so I'm not texting anyone!! Go me!!

Anyway that was a little update - thanks to the people who actually read it


----------



## Becca (Apr 13, 2009)

Fluffball went out today and dug a MASSIVE hole in the garden! Cheeky girl - theres like this massive dip in the ground - she got really deep!


----------



## Becca (Apr 14, 2009)

Okay well today is when I find out if I get Michael tickets - omg I couldn't sleep last night i am so hyper/worried!!

Today we are bringing Fluffball in for a while to get her used to the house temperature then tomorrw she will come in for the night then obv. the day after is her spay!!


----------



## irishlops (Apr 14, 2009)

i have not been on in ages.
and i would like to tell a friend.
i am saying good bye to ro, my friends. my stupid .....
alas, good bye, thanks for being there
when you are sad. think of rainbows. grass, rabbits, friends.

bye ro.
elena.


----------



## Becca (Apr 14, 2009)

Elena? Whats up - are you okay? 
I'll PM you *worried*


----------



## Becca (Apr 15, 2009)

Last night there was a massive horrible thunder and lightening storm. It was horrible at 3 in the morning so me and mum were cuddled up together lol. I was so scared - one of my fears is lightening in case it sets my house or one of the rabbit cages on fire. (Fire is another one of my fears) I'm petrified of it!
Just going to get started on Today on RO :0


----------



## Becca (Apr 15, 2009)

Last night there was a massive horrible thunder and lightening storm. It was horrible at 3 in the morning so me and mum were cuddled up together lol. I was so scared - one of my fears is lightening in case it sets my house or one of the rabbit cages on fire. (Fire is another one of my fears) I'm petrified of it!
Just going to get started on Today on RO


----------



## irishlops (Apr 15, 2009)

pm u.
please forget about yesterday.
i was just/.......
leave it in the past. please.
im sorry. i dont want to scare you....
when i get my new phone, ill pm u and rebeca(lorpb)my no. if you want.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 15, 2009)

ok. just so happy your back :hug:
You can PM us anytime you need to talk our ears are always open for yah


----------



## Becca (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank goodness your back! I was rather worried!!


----------



## Becca (Apr 17, 2009)

Fluffball's spay went well - she has eaten and drank - I'm so proud of her!
Its my sisters birthday on Monday - I'm making her a collage with pictures of us and stuff from when we were little right up till now! I also brought her a cuddly toy bunny! Its so cute!
She is having 3 partys!!
Ooh the snugglesafe has just arrived!!


----------



## irishlops (Apr 17, 2009)

i have not been on the laptop for a while. dont worry.
im still here.
im glad for fluffball.
im sorry i missed the day it happened
elena,


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 17, 2009)

Becca thats great news!! Go Fluffball!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I told you should be just fine. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2009)

Didn't get the tickets 

I can't stop crying


----------



## irishlops (Apr 18, 2009)

awwh
im sorry becca.
*hugs*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 18, 2009)

awwwww I'm sorry Becca. I know how much you wanted to go.


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2009)

Not giving up yet though!!!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Apr 19, 2009)

Found some more on ebay *fingers crossed*


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

You have your other thread to go on about MJ! I want to here about the bunnies!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 19, 2009)

lol Ali. Yes more BUNNY UPDATES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL Okay sorry.... 

Fluffball has recovered amazingly well from her spay I am so proud of her! Can I put her out in the run yet?
Its a nice evening I bet she'd like to go get some grass 

Benjamin went out yesterday! He is so adorable! And cuddly! Omg he is gorgeous! I am going to take some pictures soon 

Dippy.... well he is gorgeous as ever!! He is liking being back in Nibbles' old cage! He runs around like a loony!!
Finally the weather has decided to be nicer so bunnies get some nice time outside munching on grass


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 21, 2009)

Becca thats great news that Fluffball is doing so well. Yep go put her in the run, I'm sure she'll be happy with that. Let me know how she likes when you bring her back in!


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

Shes out in the run! She seems so much more how do I say it? shes developed a little cheeky character!
She come up to the bars and stretches out and omg its so cuteee!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 21, 2009)

Becca you need to be taking Pictures of this Cuteness for me. I demand PHOTO'S


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay will go now


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

Here:











































Happy


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

My day  

Hey Becka I took those pics for you and you haven't looked at them yet


----------



## irishlops (Apr 21, 2009)

hi and bai!
lol.
i have to do drawing for art proget


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool what are you going to draw?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 21, 2009)

Becca very cute pictures of very cute Bunnies.

More please.

Susan


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

Promise more tomorrow 

Its getting dark now all the bunnies are tucked up


----------



## irishlops (Apr 21, 2009)

im drawing 5 objrcts on a window still and 5 drawing of A stick inscaet....
now i need to do other homework....
bai


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 22, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *

Hey Becka I took those pics for you and you haven't looked at them yet 


Sorry had to go to work.

Those are some cute Bunnies you have. When can I stop by and take 1 home?


----------



## Becca (Apr 23, 2009)

No you definitly cannot!!!!!
I wouldn't sacrifice any of them ever! I had a horrid dream last night that Dippy escaped 
Horrible!


----------



## irishlops (Apr 23, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> im drawing 5 objrcts on a window still and 5 drawing of A stick inscaet....
> now i need to do other homework....
> bai


i had to do 6 other drawings.
2 horses.
3 penggunies
1 woman. (with clothes)
and i got all a*s if you are wondering


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 23, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> No you definitly cannot!!!!!
> I wouldn't sacrifice any of them ever! I had a horrid dream last night that Dippy escaped
> Horrible!


Hahaha Dippy escaped to my place  and joined my 2 here


----------



## Becca (Apr 23, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > No you definitly cannot!!!!!
> ...


EEEEP No way 

He's mine and mine forever :biggrin2:


----------



## irishlops (Apr 23, 2009)

lol! i just landed in a online agument! eep!!lol


----------



## Becca (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Becca (Apr 24, 2009)

Woo weekend 
Tomorrow going to clean out the bunnies: Sort out the playhouse and take pictures 
When can I try Fluffball and Benji together? Its been 6 weeks since Benjamins been neutered do I have to wait 6 weeks for Fluffy? Just wondering


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 24, 2009)

I think 8 weeks is the rule post-neuter for them to no longer be fertile. I'd let her hormones settle down at least 2 weeks post-spay, personally.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2009)

Aww so cute! More pictures!


----------



## Becca (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay thanks 
I'm so excited - its going to be so nice for them to have someone to cuddle up to and play with


----------



## Becca (Apr 26, 2009)

Today


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

I hope I don't have the swine flu 
I'm a tad scared atm...


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

The weather here is horrible today - grrr so none of the bunnies got to go out 
I made Pizza at school today wooooooop!!! Yumm I am starving!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 27, 2009)

Becca, how many times do we have to tell you, you're not going to get the swine flu. Stop thinking about it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Becca, how many times do we have to tell you, you're not going to get the swine flu. Stop thinking about it!!!!!!!!!!!!



h34r2

I think I just have another virus its so annoying I always seem to have something ssd:


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is my offical birthday list      
Beccaâs Birthday List ï
CDs
Thriller 
Dangerous 
Off The Wall
Bad
Blood On The Dance Floor
Invincible
Essential Michael Jackson

DVDs
Michael Jackson live in Bucharest 1992
Moonwalker
HIStory (Volume 1)
HIStory (Volume 2)
The One
Dangerous: The short films

Books
Moon Walk (Written By Michael Jackson)
Dancing the dream (Written By Michael Jackson)
Magic and the Madness (Written by J. Randy Taraborrelli

Other
Michael Jackson T-Shirt and/or Jacket
Michael Jackson poster(s)
Money


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol, are you seriously going to get all that :shock:

I have the essential Michael Jackson CD, it's quite good. It has lot's of little pictures of him on the book inside, which I know you'd love


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Lol, are you seriously going to get all that :shock:
> 
> I have the essential Michael Jackson CD, it's quite good. It has lot's of little pictures of him on the book inside, which I know you'd love



Probably not all of it I'm not spoilt don't worry - this list is going out to my family and friends, like best mates, family friends, aunties and uncles, grandparents etc etc and they pick what they want to get me and then with the money I get from the oldies (great aunties uncles etc etc) I will buy the rest 

Though if mum has secretly brought me a ticket to see him I would only want that and would be grateful if thats all I got. Or if I got like one big present!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol it would be cool if your mam had a ticket for you, I really wanted to go to Britney but the tickets are 86.25-116.25 plus accomdation that's like 200 so I can't


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 28, 2009)

:O

I don't think it's a good idea to asks for those stuff... 

i think its just a phase you're going through? 
soon enough you'll get bored of MJ or when the crowd dies down you might too. 

Then all your presents goes to waste!!  

just my 2 cents


----------



## Becca (Apr 28, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> :O
> 
> I don't think it's a good idea to asks for those stuff...
> 
> ...



NO WAY ssd:

I will never EVER get bored of Michael - he is no way a boring person! I will love him forever


----------



## Becca (Apr 30, 2009)

Tonight all year 9's have to go to school and have a talk about our 'options' eeek I'm excited. We're not picking them tonight but we're going to find out about them and stuff to give us some idea about what we might want to do! YAY!!


----------



## Becca (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay the options evening was ... good?
I know I definitely want to do Drama & German (Well I don't want to do German but my teacher said I will definitely get A or A* and its great for job interviews) then Art maybe then Graphics for DT... then errm History I think or maybe Geography but I don't know. I have until 22nd May to decide officialy! Thats when we have to give the forms in..


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

We had to pick ours too! For out final two year leaving cert course! I chose Biology, Japanese and History but I didn't get Japanese so I have to do Biology, Economics and History along with the normal Irish, English, German, Maths. School is going so fast! Only four weeks left!


----------



## Becca (Apr 30, 2009)

GRACIEEEE WHATS HAPPENED TO YOUR MAGICAL TASK FORCE POWERS?


----------



## Becca (May 1, 2009)

We have a long weekend this week  On Monday I'm going to this park place with some friends! I hope the weather is nice! It is today so fingers crossed!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 1, 2009)

That's great. I hope you enjoy it and stop thining about being sick


----------



## Becca (May 1, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> That's great. I hope you enjoy it and stop thining about being sick



LOL Thanks

Because I have a cough my mum keeps telling me to stop singing but its so hard so guess what I'm doing at the moment? I'm in my room.....singing MICHAEL JACKSON :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (May 1, 2009)

ARGGHH


----------



## Becca (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Becca (May 1, 2009)

Sorry couldn't resist I was just editing a picture I took earlier


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2009)

Very cute.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 1, 2009)

Becca! You're hair looks like mine about half a year ago! tehe now my hair is much longer 

xx


----------



## Becca (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Ali and Prisca - I'm growing mine again I don't like it that length at all!


----------



## irishlops (May 2, 2009)

i wish i had straight hair! lol


----------



## Becca (May 2, 2009)

LOL - Mine isn't realy that straight in this hair style it curls out a bit at the back and stuff its annoying! But when it grows again it will be properly straight


----------



## Becca (May 4, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> We have a long weekend this week  On Monday I'm going to this park place with some friends! I hope the weather is nice! It is today so fingers crossed!


Typical its raining!! We don't go till 2 though so it could brighten up by then


----------



## Becca (May 5, 2009)

GOING AWAY!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 11, 2009)

I hate when it goes out at the back! silly hair! i feel your pain


----------



## Becca (May 11, 2009)

LOL - Silly hair!

I'm trying to upload the pics from my holiday I took so many its taking forever!


----------



## irishbunny (May 11, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> GRACIEEEE WHATS HAPPENED TO YOUR MAGICAL TASK FORCE POWERS?


I just saw this lol, turns out you can only have either VIP or Mod powers, so I had to drop the task force members thing, but I'm still doing news and stuff


----------



## irishlops (May 12, 2009)

welcome back beccaÂ¬!!!
i missed you


----------



## Becca (May 12, 2009)

Missed youuu to!
The pics are aking ages I don't know which ones i've already put on photobucket I'm going to end with none of some and like 6 of others lol!


----------



## Becca (May 12, 2009)

New vids of me singing:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXMh_9qcaD8[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps_nLs1oGOY&feature=channel[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGcivYPAozQ&feature=channel[/ame]

Tell me what youu think please


----------



## irishbunny (May 12, 2009)

Really, really good! You should do some MJ songs, that would be cool.


----------



## Becca (May 12, 2009)

Thanks - I can do a few Michael songs  Just haven't videoed them yet lol!


----------



## Becca (May 13, 2009)

Aaaah I have so much to do! Well kindaa - I have DT and Maths homework in for tomorrow (super stuck on the maths if anyone out there can help me it would be greatly appreciated  ) and later I have singing! I can't do TOR today because I need to get this homework right  Sorry guys.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 14, 2009)

Very good Becca. I heard you sing all 3 already! 
Anyways I would like to hear you sing this song - somewhere over the rainbow. Then we need Prisca show us her talent and sign it as well.[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu5QPVD427o&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu5QPVD427o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 14, 2009)

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> Â  Then we need Prisca show us her talent and sign it as well.Â http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu5QPVD427o&feature=related



who said i'll do it lol.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 14, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:
> 
> 
> > Then we need Prisca show us her talent and sign it as well.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu5QPVD427o&feature=related
> ...


ummm You. You gave me th song and said you could sign I want to hear it!


----------



## Becca (May 14, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Very good Becca. I heard you sing all 3 already!
> Anyways I would like to hear you sing this song - somewhere over the rainbow. Then we need Prisca show us her talent and sign it as well.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu5QPVD427o&feature=related


I think I can sing that one!! I'll try now!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 15, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:
> ...


umm noo. I said my voice sounds like that. 
I'll sing something and load it only if my face isnt on it haha


----------



## Becca (May 15, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *
> ...


Thats cheating 

We won't know its you then - we want to see your faceeeee 



Its the WEEEEKENNND woooo Michael Jackson ALLL day!


----------



## irishlops (May 15, 2009)

lol. why dont we start a thred where we post songs we sing???
like vids and stuff?
ps. i cant sing for poo. but who would? lol


----------



## irishbunny (May 15, 2009)

My voice isn't the best, like I wouldn't be winning a competition with it but I can hold a tune.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 16, 2009)

That's a good idea Ellena! (sorry if i spell your name wrong)


----------



## irishlops (May 16, 2009)

only one l.
elena.
ok, i ll strat it


----------



## Becca (May 16, 2009)

New Bunny!!!


----------



## Becca (May 16, 2009)

Chester  
My Little baby!


----------



## irishlops (May 17, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## Becca (May 17, 2009)

4 Weeks woooo x


----------



## irishbunny (May 17, 2009)

Aw what a cute little agouti baby :inlove:


----------



## Becca (May 17, 2009)

He really is!!


----------



## Becca (May 17, 2009)

Okay pics by Ali's reuqest!
New cages (2) And Bunnies!

This is what you see when you walk into my garden!





Benjamin:





















Dippy

























New Cage:

























Fluffball was being very shy today!


----------



## irishlops (May 17, 2009)

REMINDS ME TO CLEAN OUT MY RABBITS HUTCH!!!
Agghhh!!!
AWH, YOU HAVE A NICE LAYOUT. CAPS WILL NOT GO OFF...SORRY


----------



## Becca (May 17, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Becca (May 17, 2009)

I just made a twitter!!

http://twitter.com/beccalovesmj


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 17, 2009)

I love your cages. I wish you were closer to me so I could have 1


----------



## Luv-bunniz (May 18, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> I just made a twitter!!
> 
> http://twitter.com/beccalovesmj


I'm a follower


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2009)

I'm off school ill today 
Had a really bad cough for ages now (like 4 weeks) and this week I keptn getting a sore throat.. I had a sore throat all day yesterday and last night I kept waking up with a really horrible sore throat! Still have one this morning and its really hard to swallow


----------



## irishlops (May 19, 2009)

awh, poor and lucky you..
feeling sick.. but off school...
im going to help fiona to pratice for her music assement..
hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2009)

Thank you x


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2009)

Michael,
Your amazing God like attitude drives me crazy
One day I hope that you can see
Really how much you mean to me
Your manly charm and fabulous voice 
Mkes me faint without a choice.
I really hope one day you'll see
How beautiful you are to me
You inspire, preserve and create
Love in our hearts so we can relate
To your childlike mind and caring thoughts
Your heart is something that cannot be bought

- Becca I


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 20, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> I'm off school ill today
> Had a really bad cough for ages now (like 4 weeks) and this week I keptn getting a sore throat.. I had a sore throat all day yesterday and last night I kept waking up with a really horrible sore throat! Still have one this morning and its really hard to swallow


Have you seen a doc?? If your throat is sore have taken and lozenge's? We have Streplis that are really good for sore throats. I don't know if you get them over there. Gargle salt water that will help as well.


----------



## Becca (May 20, 2009)

I'm off school again today...bad headache..sore throat..cold... i accidently swallowed a whole strepsil yesterday instead of sucking it.... its only because i saw an incredible video of Michael :hearts:
No haven't been to the doctors..


----------



## BunLuvvie (May 20, 2009)

Your blog is awesome, I hope you feel better! I would see a doctor if I were you, last time I had a sore throat I had bronchitis. Yikes! So definitely see a doctor.


----------



## Becca (May 21, 2009)

*BunLuvvie wrote: *


> Your blog is awesome, I hope you feel better!


Thanks x2 :biggrin2:

x


----------



## Becca (May 21, 2009)

Isn't my little sister beautiful!!


----------



## Becca (May 21, 2009)

I'm editing loads of pics - woo! Its fun!

Here is another I just did!

The girl on the end with the long hair isn't actually my sister but we're really close and see each other at least twice a week so.. 

(Its Miranda btw the one we're having Chester from)


----------



## Becca (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Becca (May 21, 2009)

BTW I have taken all these pictures and edited them..


----------



## Becca (May 21, 2009)

I'm running out of decent pictures!


----------



## irishlops (May 24, 2009)

awh, your lucky to have a nice fun family.
emily is soooooooo cute!


----------



## Becca (May 25, 2009)

Aawh thanks! I'll tell her you said that!


----------



## irishlops (May 25, 2009)

ok lol


----------



## Becca (May 30, 2009)

This needs updating BADLY!
Okaay well dad built a new amazing run at the end of the garden and the bunnies love it!
Benjamin is rather large now but very cuddly and handsome as ever! He doesn't look a thing like his daddy anymore bless him! Its quite incredible thinking they are actually father and son!
Dippy is well...need I say it? CUTE AS EVER!! So beautiful! And very cuddly! I'm lucky to have such socialble bunnies!
Fluffball is very fluffy (as always) and enjoying her new cage!
I went to visit Chester again yesterday I didn't take any pictures (sorry) because we were about to have a water fight and all cameras and phones were well out of the way lol!
But he has got so big now! He has the longest ears and hes so fluffy and cute! Ommmggg!!! Adorable!
I'll try get more pics another day! I go round their house a lot so I should!


----------



## Becca (Jun 8, 2009)

omg. its been over a week since i updated this blog! woaah thats the longest i've ever not updated it!
I will go and take some pictures now I think! After having very lovely weather here for the last week or so it has now gone downhill :tears2: :coolness:

but the bunnies were out everyday all day last week and the week before which was good so yay!
i haven't told you all about dippy's near death experience have i? :expressionless


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 8, 2009)

We want Pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know about Dippy's near death experience poor guy, I'm glad that he's ok.


----------



## Becca (Jun 8, 2009)

Here are pictures!
I just went out and took them...the bunnies are being anti-social today :rollseyes

BENJAMIN:













DIPPY:













FLUFFBALL:
(being a grumpy bum - but looking very cute as always)









And Benjamin kept grunting at me when I tried to stroke him :expressionless


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 8, 2009)

Yah pictures!!!!! Your guys just to adorable!


----------



## Becca (Jun 8, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Yah pictures!!!!! Your guys just to adorable!



They are adorable..and really grumpy too because they haven't been out because of the silly rain ssd:


----------



## Becca (Jun 11, 2009)

I had a GCSE maths exam today :expressionless
And I did absolutely rubbish :twitch:
I missed out like 4 questions worth 5 marks and didn't know there was questions on the back so I missed them ssd:

Next is Science - I'm going to revise for this one better! I will I WILL! lol
 
:blushan:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 11, 2009)

Good Luck Becca


----------



## Becca (Jun 13, 2009)

Okay it is offically

8 DAYS UNTIL I AM 14 

Yeah I'm happy about that 
Woooo woo woooo!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 13, 2009)

What was Dippy's near death experience? I'm so nosy lol! :blushan:


----------



## Becca (Jun 13, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> What was Dippy's near death experience? I'm so nosy lol! :blushan:



I was waiting for someone to ask 
Well over the road from us are 2 dogs...a rottweiler and a lurcher..both friendly because they have 5 kids but the lurcher is MASSIVE seriously, Dippy was out in the run...the run with no lid..the dog could easily clear the run - it was just as I was about to go to school and mum goes 'omg theres a dog in the garden' we started to panic and tried to shoo the dog away.
When it ran away Emily went outside while I got my school bag so I wasn't late. I heard mum say 'tell becca tell becca!' and emily was crying.
She was shouting 'we can't see dippy we can't see dippy' so I was so shocked i couldnt do anything I was nearly crying but I went to look in the run and there he was squished behind a drain pipe! He had obviously been trying to protect himself but that was not what I needed 2 mins before I had to leave for school!
The dog could of easily got in - I wish they would keep control of their dogs!
All of the bunnies were thumping there little hearts out especially Benjamin!!

Very chaotic!:twitch:


----------



## Becca (Jun 17, 2009)

*4 days until my birthday!

:biggrin2:
*Here are some pictures!


































Today at school in first lesson I got a migraine.. great! I was kind of panicking because I didn't want to throw up and usually the answer would be go to the medical room and go home..very tempting but I wanted to stay well I didn't but I thought my head of year wouldn't let me go home because i'm on attendance report so I stuck it out and I didn't vomit (thank goodness) and I stayed- this might not seem like a big deal to you but it is to me and my mum and dad are proud of me so yay!!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jun 17, 2009)

Glad to see your bunnies and you still doing well, Becca. :]


----------



## Becca (Jun 17, 2009)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> Glad to see your bunnies and you still doing well, Becca. :]


Thanks! I'm glad your back


----------



## Becca (Jun 18, 2009)

*3 Days until my birthday!*

We have a long weekend this week! Yay! So tomorrow I'm going to clean out all the bunnies, go shopping for party supplies and bake a GIANT cookie!
Then on Saturday I'm going to a carnival because my little cousin is Carnival Queen then a barbeque then I have my birthday sleepover then Sunday its the end of the party and at 2pm I have singing rehersals!


----------



## Becca (Jun 19, 2009)

2 Days Until My Birthday!

Cleaned out all the bunnies all by myself today! I made the giant cookie and wrote I <3 MJ on it in icing lol :blushan: Its only about a week until we get Chester now 
This weekend is going to be really fun! 
:biggrin2:
Yaaay i'm excited!


----------



## Becca (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay guys here are pictures from yesterday of the baby bunnies!
They are a little fuzzy because my phone camera is rubbish and you know baby bunnies..they just DON'T keep still!!

I've put tags on a few of them so you can tell whos who (if i can tell from the pictures lol)
Red arrow = CHESTER
Blue arrow = FUZZY
Pink arrow = Little Jess
Orange arrow= The mum Coco

























^ BINKY

























^Ignore my horrible face lol















^ Hungry bunnies!

Now you kinda know whos who..here are the rest!
I'll put a C by Chester pics 





C






These pictures are from Chester being really friendly!

























Chester on top of one of the others (can you see him! so cute!)





BUNNY PILE UP"!









Chester











ENJOY!!


----------



## Becca (Jun 20, 2009)

Thats my birthday present from Dave (Saudade) Thanks 

x


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw that's really cool!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 23, 2009)

:bouquet::magicwand:arty::happyrabbit::bestwishes::birthday:clapping:

Happy Belated Birthday, Becca!


----------



## Becca (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Becca (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay this blog needs a giant update and I know there are a lot of new members so I'm going to do a bit about each bunny and myself 






This is me (being all crazy on my birthday!):





This is my baby Dippy:




He is extremely friendly and affectionate loves taking treats from my fingers. Always licks me and tries to eat my hair when I stick my head in the cage!
Hes a 1 year old lionhead and I love him very much 

This is BIG Benjamin; Dippy's son! 
Hes a lionhead cross rex and hes so handsome its unbelivable!




He is a greedy bunny and needs to watch his weight  
His markings are beautiful and I'm going to try and bond him to Fluffball in the summer!

This is Fluffball who is Emily's bunny but still mine too!
She is incredibly sweet even though she is quite shy but doesn't mind being cuddled!





Finally a new addition to my bunny family - I am getting this little fellow (Chester) sometime this week!




Haven't figured his personality totally out yet because not been with him that much but he seems quite inquisitive and friendly! And cuddly! I can't wait to get him 

Hope you liked this update :biggrin2:


----------



## irishlops (Jul 1, 2009)

bumps for moreÂ¬


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2009)

^ OMG my last post was when I was happy :nerves1

:sad:

:cry4:


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

but your now going to be made happy now by me!! lolhugs


----------



## Becca (Jul 12, 2009)

ok think its kinda time for a little update - i owe it to you all to stop ignoring anyone and everything not mj related which is what i've realy been doing....

so as i dont wanna say much i let the video and the pics do the talking

vid:
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i257.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid257.photobucket.com/albums/hh234/BabyBunnies_2008/V120709_1327.flv">

if that dont work

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh234/BabyBunnies_2008/?action=view&current=V120709_1327.flv

pics:






^ben






^ dippy






^fluffball






^chester


----------



## Becca (Jul 12, 2009)

can someone tell me if the video is working?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 12, 2009)

The movie isn't working for me and Chesters photo is the same as Fluffball.


----------



## Becca (Jul 12, 2009)

fixed


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice video Becca. I love there setup. Who's outside with you?


----------



## Becca (Jul 12, 2009)

sister


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 12, 2009)

Cute video and VERY Cute Bunnies Becca.

Susan


----------



## Becca (Jul 12, 2009)

thank you


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 12, 2009)

Aww Chester is gorgeus! Getting so big! Glad your feeling able for the forum a bit more!


----------



## Becca (Jul 15, 2009)

hi everyone again 
i'm off school ill today.. im listening to mj (can't let her get away) love this song so much.

i love rabbits and animals in general because they don't judge you. they don't expect anything from you. (know what i mean i know they expect care but they get that) they just accept you for who you are.
thats what i love about them.


----------



## Becca (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Becca (Jul 17, 2009)

SUMMER HOLIDAYS!
Yay!
Because I have picked Drama for GCSE next year we have a task to do over the holidays and on the first lesson back we have to perform a monologe (sp?) (thats what the task is) so we have to memorise it and act it out!

Wooop!
I also have an audition on Sunday for one of the orphans in Annie.. my drama group i'm in that I have done shows with before 
I need to learn how to do an American accent though by Sunday!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck with your Audition Becca. I'm sure you can do it.


----------



## Becca (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you - i hope so!


----------



## Becca (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm so scared about this audtion today :|

omg! I'm not even worried about the singing bit just the speaking cuz I can't do an American accent.. and we havent been given what we have to say so we will get it when we're there.. scared help!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 19, 2009)

just chiill and relax and breathing exercises. youll be fine


----------



## Becca (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks im proper scared! :|


----------



## Becca (Jul 19, 2009)

Wooo I got the part I wanted!!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 20, 2009)

thats graet!!!:balloons::thumbup


----------



## Becca (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 20, 2009)

Good job Becca


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 20, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Wooo I got the part I wanted!!


Awesome job!


----------



## Becca (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww Thanks guys


----------



## Becca (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi all,
*Mood:*





*Listening to:* Break Of Dawn - Michael Jackson 
*Photos:
















































































Me and my best friend: (i'm in yellow)
















That is all 

*


----------



## irishlops (Jul 24, 2009)

why you confused?
love the pics


----------



## Becca (Jul 24, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> why you confused?
> love the pics


i'm confused because i thought i was happier but last night I sat in my bed listening to my, drawing and crying :shock:
I don't know why :tears2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 24, 2009)

Aww, such cute pics! Your bunnies look so well groomed, even with all that hair! Do you have to brush them often? You take really good care of all that fluffiness!


----------



## Becca (Jul 24, 2009)

They keep quite good care of their fur themselves but its quite relaxing brushing them so i do it randomly sometimes and obviously if they need it LOL


----------



## Becca (Jul 25, 2009)

Mood:





Just spent all morning cleaning out the rabbits 
All clean and smelling lovely now.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 25, 2009)

Cute vid becca your hutches are MASSIVE!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 27, 2009)

Becca how are you the fur kids today?


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

*Mood:*





*Listening to:*
Can't Let Her Get Away - Michael Jackson

*Update:*
Dippy is moulting like CRAZY seriously! Bless him he looks quite strange with all patches of uneven fur hehe.
I just spent all morning grooming him and stuff because I'm going on holiday on Saturday. I'm just writing out the care instructions for the people looking after them. I'll have to ask them to give him a quick brush everyday so he doesn't swallow too much fur grooming himself.

*Pictures:*
A super cute picture my little sister took of Dippy:






Grooming (Moulting) pics:











His little bald patch:































The uneven fluf isn't that visable in the pictures but bless him in real life it looks kinda funny.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 30, 2009)

Aww! The bald patch is nothing to worry about. If you get down to skin, stop plucking/brushing there, but a bit of skin showing is ok. That's how I know when to stop plucking Muffin!


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay  Thank you x


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

The bunnies are having to take it in turns in the 2 runs today because I'm going away tomorrow its their last chance to have a run around for a week!

So their all out enjoying the sun shine! I hope it doesn't start raining!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 1, 2009)

Have a good Vacation Becca. I'll miss YAH!


----------



## Becca (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm back... and now incredibly upset.. why? Read on.

there was this boy right. he was in the pool and i just got out in my bikini he was staring at me. so i turned around and when i looked around he was still looking at me so jus walked off. then the next day i was just walking around with my mum and he went by me and stared at me again so i stared back. then whenever we saw each other he looked at me! i was just like well i didn tmind cuz he was really fit
and yesterday night i was detirmend to get his number and talk to him he is an excellent dancer and he was showing off on the dance floor an he STILL kept looking at me i wanted him to come over but my mum was dancing with me so he didntttttt and i turned round at one point and OMG he gave me this smile :|
i just died lol and he was doing all fancy stuff like mj does with his feet i was like wooaah then this little boy
goes up to him with his mum and goes how'du do that the n he starts teaching the little boy how to do it!!
how sweet!
mum goes 'hes perfect!'
then mum leaves the dance floor and leaves me with a friend i met there to see if he would come over but then my friend goes and i didnt wanna dance alone so my mum had to come back and he didnt come over :| then he walked out the door (still looking at me) for gods sake and i was like ommmgggg!!!!!
i wanted to see him and talk to him this morning before we left so i went and sat in the plaza for aaageessss and he didnt come. and then my dad said lets go and just as i got in the car he walked past!

:|

:|

i dont even know what his name was i want to find him on facebook grr im so annoyed with myself for not going over then and being brave but there were like loads of other guys with him.

I keep doing the whole 'what if' thing.. what if when he smiled at me on the dance floor i had kept looking at him.. would he of asked me to come over??!?

what if i was brave enough to walk over to him!?!

GRRRRR 



I really want to find him on facebook but I don;t even know his name


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 8, 2009)

AHHH Becca it's ok. There will be other boys. Maybe he got you name from someone who was there  and he'll find you on FB.


----------



## Becca (Aug 8, 2009)

Nah there won't be other boys.. not like him :|

I'm actually so unbelivably upset!
No one like that, as gorgeous as him has ever fancied me and I just grr im so annoyed with myself!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a few more pictures of the bunnies but they weren't being very shy so the pics are very few and not that good lol!

But here they are anyway:


























Fluffball being shy vv






Yeh my bunnies do not like the camera!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 16, 2009)

Aww they are so cute!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2009)

So cute!!


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2009)

Bunnies say thanks


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 16, 2009)

Cute pictures Becca!


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Erika 

I might take more tomorrow! If its nice I'll put the bunnies out in the run and see if I can get some binky action shots!


----------



## Becca (Aug 20, 2009)

Chester's a girl!!
&
 Sad news


----------



## Becca (Aug 20, 2009)

Its nearly Benjamins birthday!!!!!
This quote is from the first post in this blog..



> 26th August: A happy healthy, litter of mini-rex's/dwarfs/lionheads were born. All 6 of them survived. Within that litter was a very special bunny...


----------



## Becca (Aug 22, 2009)

rest in peace pip


----------



## Becca (Aug 23, 2009)

I know Pip wasn't a bunny but she still had a special place in my heart so:

[align=center]rest in peace pip 

2006 - 2009 
22nd August - 6:20pm 
ray:







_Like A Comet
Blazing 'Cross The Evening Sky 
Gone Too Soon

Like A Rainbow
Fading In The Twinkling Of An Eye
Gone Too Soon

Shiny And Sparkly
And Splendidly Bright
Here One Day
Gone One Night

Like The Loss Of Sunlight
On A Cloudy Afternoon
Gone Too Soon

Like A Castle
Built Upon A Sandy Beach
Gone Too Soon

Like A Perfect Flower
That Is Just Beyond Your Reach
Gone Too Soon

Born To Amuse, To Inspire, To Delight
Here One Day
Gone One Night

Like A Sunset
Dying With The Rising Of The Moon
Gone Too Soon

Gone Too Soon_
*
-Michael Jackson*


i love you pip :cry1:
[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 23, 2009)

So sorry about Pip Becca , I love that song, planning on using it in a tribute to my bunny Alfie


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Gracie and yeh its a beautiful song. Did you know Michael wrote it for a little boy called Ryan White who had AIDs. He went to his funeral. 
And this little boy had an amazing speech that I really love. Because he had AIDs nobody wanted to be his friend 
The speech went something along the lines of

'I'm surprised we even have dogs anymore because they're different' 
There was more to it but thats the main part.
I have it on DVD and the bit of the funeral.

So sad


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2009)

*The Boys:*
















It looks like I don't have any fingers here.. but I do lol


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2009)

*The Girls:*


----------



## irishlops (Aug 24, 2009)

awh,i might get to upload caramel, eyore and sockey ics if my brother stops being in a bad mood.
your girls are cuter than caramel (dont tell her i said that)


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2009)

Aaaw I'm sure they're just as cute!!
(But Chessie & Fluffball say thanks)


----------



## irishlops (Aug 24, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Aaaw I'm sure they're just as cute!!
> (But Chessie & Fluffball say thanks)


:bunnydance:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 24, 2009)

Good Pictures Becca


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 24, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Thanks Gracie and yeh its a beautiful song. Did you know Michael wrote it for a little boy called Ryan White who had AIDs. He went to his funeral.
> And this little boy had an amazing speech that I really love. Because he had AIDs nobody wanted to be his friend
> The speech went something along the lines of
> 
> ...


I know, I read that someplace, really sad


----------



## Becca (Aug 26, 2009)

Chessie getting breakfast:


----------



## Becca (Aug 26, 2009)

[align=center]HAPPY BIRTHDAY BENJAMIN










[/align]


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2009)

Went round my friends for a sleep over last night there was 8 of us... I was still awake at half 4 texting - I feel really sick now.. i'm praying that its just in my head.. please please!!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 3, 2009)

Last night was wierd.. I had players and I was still texting Paul and stuff and when I went to sleep I was the last one awake (as always) and it was wierd like I was breathing all wierd and then I felt really really sick like i was gonna throw up so I just sat up in bed shaking and I didn't know what to do. God I was so scared, evenutally I fell asleep :/ its wierd i thought I was gonna throw up but I didn't. I woke up this morning feeling just a bit dodgy :/

I was talking to Paul and he said I might be anemic? What does that mean and how do I nknow?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 3, 2009)

Anemic is not good. If your Anemic it means your blood count is low you'd look pale I'd imagine


----------



## Becca (Sep 3, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Anemic is not good. If your Anemic it means your blood count is low you'd look pale I'd imagine


My mum is anemic so its quite likely I will be too at some point.. I spoke to my mum earlier and she said that I'm not anemic... it hasn't been long enough and I wouldn't be having symptoms yet :?

So its got to be something else :shock:?

becca *.*#*>*:rainbow:


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 4, 2009)

Were you thirsty? I don't feel thirsty at all, so I often forget to drink, sometimes I get really sick like that, weak and dizzy


----------



## Becca (Sep 4, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Were you thirsty? I don't feel thirsty at all, so I often forget to drink, sometimes I get really sick like that, weak and dizzy


Well actually now you say that I'd been at a sleepover the night before and hadn't drank or ate anything... (i don't know why i just never do) and i was really thirsty and hungry but nothing tasted right or i felt sick whenever i drank or ate :/


----------



## Becca (Sep 6, 2009)

Right, well.
School on tuesday... I'm dreading it.. actually not dreading the actual school..just the lessons lol! So i guess that is school. I'm panicking about my drama GCSE performance monologue thing. I love drama.. but I hate everyone at school... well not everyone I have friends but like everyone else. I'm a bit worried about standing up in front of everyone for 2 mins just acting :shock:
So any advice on that is appreciated!

I've just thought of something, I only have a few wishes right now... if I had them everything would be perfect for me...


*Michael Jackson be back*
*Get the drama thing out the way (be fine after that)
*
*Be with ...the person that.... I want to be with right now.. *
Then I might just be happy for at least a couple of days!





> 'You Know How I Feel This Thing Can't Go Wrong I'm So Proud To Say I Love You'


:inlove:

Other than that... I'm proud of myself as a person.. someone right now has given me a great boost of confidence.. and I never want to lose them, they said they'd never leave me so inkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Sep 8, 2009)

This is my timetable (first day back at school today)

A.
Monday: Maths, Art, English, Design, Science
Tuesday: Drama, German, Science, History, Maths
Wednesday: English, Design,Science, P.E, Drama
Thursday: Science, History, Maths, Art, English
Friday: Science, E.P, Drama, German, Science

B.
Monday: Maths, Art, English, Design, P.E
Tuesday: Drama, German, Science, History, Art
Wednesday: English, Design, Science, P.E, German
Thursday: Science, History, Maths, Art, Design
Friday: Science, E&P, Drama, German, History


On week A. I have Science 6 times! Thats horrific!!!! Goodness sake!

I'm pleased with my teachers.. most of them lol!
I can't wait for Drama & Art, I had Drama this morning, it was awesome!


----------



## Becca (Sep 10, 2009)

[align=center]It has been 1 year since my first bunny Nibbles passed away 

He was 9 when he passed and his birthday is on 1st April...

I can't believe its been a whole year.... its gone too fast - I still miss him.. I still miss my fluffy gentle giant :tears2:

Nibbles I love you.... always in my heart :rainbow:

















[/align]


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry that your Nibbles isn't with you... (((HUGS))). Binky free sweet boy!!!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2009)

My Dippy is so sweet!
LOL Just random fact of the day, see I was just cleaning him out and I just stood with my hand in the cage for ages and he was just licking me :shock: So cute!! :inlove:


----------



## Becca (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2009)

Gah this needs updating!


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2009)

*Becca wrote:*


> Other than that... I'm proud of myself as a person.. someone right now has given me a great boost of confidence.. and I never want to lose them, they said they'd never leave me so inkbouce:


Gaah, I wish I didn't set myself up for stuff like this. EVERYTIME. :X


----------



## Becca (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Have not been posting as much recently, I have been online and reading some of the side bar conversations but just not posted - RO is constantly up on my computer though. 
I've actually missed being so involved in the forum and missed talking to you all so much - i made a thread a few days ago saying I was back and then kind of disapeared again but this time i really am.

All bunnies are fine, I love the trust and routine I've built up with them - everyone morning I'm greeted by each one (except Fluffball because shes Emily's) when I feed them. Chessies impatient for food but she always gives me a kiss before I put her bowl in and Dippy licks me every day. Benjamin just looks at me in such a cute way :inlove:

I've been busy with school and Annie, and now we're starting Cinderella straight away! It will be fun though 

Just thought I'd bump up this blog asits never been left this long before!

Seeya around everyone :highfive:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 27, 2009)

Becca how Annie go?


----------



## Becca (Oct 27, 2009)

It went... better as the week went on  The last show was amazing  And thats the one when we had the best audience and most people there!
I miss everyone so much! But its Cinderella read through tomorrow and auditions Sunday!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 27, 2009)

eekk I hope you get a part. I'm sure you will.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 27, 2009)

I actually noticed this morning you were posting in the general part of the forum, welcome back  x


----------



## Becca (Oct 27, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I actually noticed this morning you were posting in the general part of the forum, welcome back  x




thank you  x


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome back! 

:bunny18 

I was just wondering recently about how you and the bunnies were. 
Also how I haven't seen you posting. Glad to have you back!


----------



## Becca (Nov 1, 2009)

I just had my Cinderella audition! Their going to phone us later to find out whos got what part! EEEEEEEEEEP Scary! 

LOL


----------



## Becca (Nov 1, 2009)

I didn't get it because the guy playing buttons is too old and it would look pervy- thats what steve said :/ but he did say he was blown away by my voice lol so thats a good thing.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 2, 2009)

Becca that's to bad you didn't make it. But your voice is amazing


----------



## Becca (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks, but what annoys me a little bit is the girl who got Cinderella is not even from Irchester Players.. shes from Finedon  And she got the part..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 2, 2009)

That sucks. Did you get any part in this play?


----------



## Becca (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope, Just chorus - but Steve said he'd give me some lines.. but my dads really mad haha he wants me to have a singing part. Ah well, I'll have a chance soon.


----------



## Becca (Nov 22, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> I'm back... and now incredibly upset.. why? Read on.
> 
> there was this boy right. he was in the pool and i just got out in my bikini he was staring at me. so i turned around and when i looked around he was still looking at me so jus walked off. then the next day i was just walking around with my mum and he went by me and stared at me again so i stared back. then whenever we saw each other he looked at me! i was just like well i didn tmind cuz he was really fit
> and yesterday night i was detirmend to get his number and talk to him he is an excellent dancer and he was showing off on the dance floor an he STILL kept looking at me i wanted him to come over but my mum was dancing with me so he didntttttt and i turned round at one point and OMG he gave me this smile :|
> ...


[align=center]*GUYS I HAVE NEWS ON THIS SITUATION
inkbouce: inkbouce: inkbouce:* 

[align=left]Well, yesterday I went to the cinema with my friend Wendy and she was late so I was waiting in the lobby bit for ages, and then when she got here the ticket machine didnt work... anyway a group of teenagers came in... and i turned around to have a look. and you'll never guess who was there.
THE GUY FROM HOLIDAY! And he'd recognised me because he was looking at me! 
He went into the cinema and so did I and I guessed that would be it again. But then i thought I recognised one of the girls he was with... and I have this girl on facebook. I never speak to her because I know her through a friend but I have her.. and I defineitly thought it was her.. so when i got home I looked on her facebook friends.. AND THERE HE WAS!
So i added him, he accepted and then he started talking to me on that facebook chat.
We talked about Holiday and then he said, did you like any of the group? Meaning the boys he was with.. and I said 'Maybe  ' and he said Who and I replied, why do you want to know. LOL. And he said 'Interested xx' and he said is it the one I was with at the cinema today and I said Nope. And he said 'me?' and i said yes it is. And he said..
..............
I wish I'd said something on holiday! We're going back again next year at the same time! 
LOL I had melted at this point inkbouce:
Then he asked my age and he is 15 and I'm 14 so wooop!
And then he asked a question that I thought would ruin it but it didnt.. he said
'Are you a virgin?' and i said Yes I am.. and he said Good, I prefer that. Or good, thats better.
Something like that I wasnt actually paying much attention!
Then I had to go so he added me on MSN 

OMG!!! inkbouce:
[/align][/align]


----------



## irishlops (Nov 22, 2009)

I would be careful becca


----------



## Becca (Nov 22, 2009)

^ Whyy? x


----------



## irishlops (Nov 22, 2009)

Beacuse he asked if u were a virgin and he said he prefers it.but. in what whay???


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 22, 2009)

Ladies I would go to pm about this. Keep in mind we do have younger members. It is also something you shouldn't be posting about out there. Becca becareful. Here if you need to talk.


----------



## Becca (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry lol I just copied and pasted from when I told my friend.


----------



## irishlops (Nov 22, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ladies I would go to pm about this. Keep in mind we do have younger members. It is also something you shouldn't be posting about out there. Becca becareful. Here if you need to talk.


oh sorry!!! 
ill keep it in mind.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 22, 2009)

It's ok girls.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 22, 2009)

How are the bunny's?


----------



## Becca (Nov 22, 2009)

Bunnies are fluffy.. annoyed with the wet windy weather and all healthy


----------



## irishlops (Nov 23, 2009)

ha, mine are cold misable and aggresive. OH and wet.
How are they now?


----------



## Becca (Nov 25, 2009)

Ben (the bunny lol  ) is soooooo squidgy :L I know that sounds wierd.. but I was stroking him this morning and hes got a huugee wintery flufffyy coaat, and like hes just 'squishy' lol! Bless him


----------



## irishlops (Nov 30, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Ben (the bunny lol  ) is soooooo squidgy :L I know that sounds wierd.. but I was stroking him this morning and hes got a huugee wintery flufffyy coaat, and like hes just 'squishy' lol! Bless him


 eyore is just like that!
Was there frost this morning where you are?


----------



## Becca (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry everyone, been so insanely busy - i like it though. I like being busy.. as long as its fun busy not school busy LOL! Which most of it has been.. I had my cervical cancer jab today - it was fine, i didn't even notice the needle was in, but it just hurts now  
I've just finished writing christmas cards! I love Christmas! I love the forum at christmas too <3 I'm going to try be on here more again, I miss you all!!!!!!!!
Bens on holiday  But alls going well with him, I'm not officially with him yet but when we talk its like we are so its all good 
I'm going to take some pictures of all the bunnies for you all and will post them here asap! But I need to remember to do it straight after school because it gets dark so early now. Urrggghh!! 
Anyway, I'm going to catch up around the forum, 

Becca x


----------



## Becca (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry christmas everyone, and a happy new year. Love you all xxxx


----------

